# Alucard vs Slender Man



## Gone (Sep 26, 2012)

This is EOS Alucard, but if thats a stomp for any reason make it pre schrodinger Alucard.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm just going to say its a stalemate because I don't know all of Alucard's feats so I don't know if he can kill Slendy but from what I have heard (it might include wank and hype from various fans) Alucard is fairly hard to kill.


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 26, 2012)

Does Slenderman have any canon?


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> Does Slenderman have any canon?



I *think* generally any story about him counts as part of the canon (within reason). Key word is "think".


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 26, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> Does Slenderman have any canon?



 Internet made fiction having cannon?


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Internet made fiction having cannon?



^This. I said "within reason" just to stop some person going and writing some TOAA meets Slendy crossover and trying to use that in a debate. Then again that could just be considered an outlier...


----------



## Zeno (Sep 26, 2012)

What are his feats?


----------



## TedMk2 (Sep 26, 2012)

EOS Alucard at the very least could probably consume Slender Man. Pre-Schrodinger Alucard might be able to as well, but it wouldn't be easy with Slender Man's nigh-omnipresence.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 26, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> What are his feats?



Actually, quite similar to EoS Alucard.  What with a form of omnipresence via instant teleportation, and his existence possibly relying on a belief in his existence in some incarnations.

Offensively though, all he seems to have is setting things on fire by touching them, low level psychic abilities, and causing some disorientation/sickness in humans.

I'd say it's a stalemate.


----------



## Zeno (Sep 26, 2012)

teleportation =/= omnipresence


----------



## Bringer (Sep 26, 2012)

hear are his abilities.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 26, 2012)

Slender Man has a psuedo omnipresence, he exists because people believe in him and he will appear depending on where they think he is, this also means he will exist as long as someone believes in him, the more people that believe in him, the more powerful he is.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 26, 2012)

Lol Alucard

Anyway, Alucard will technically think he exists. But Slendy has mindrape powers so...


----------



## Ulti (Sep 26, 2012)

Alucard has mindfuckery powers too.


----------



## Luna (Sep 26, 2012)

What's with all the Slender Man threads popping up recently?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 26, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Alucard has mindfuckery powers too.



Yeah i know.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 26, 2012)

Kazudriel said:


> What's with all the Slander Man threads popping up recently?



Been wondering this myself.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 26, 2012)

Probably people discovering Slenderman through SLENDER.

Honestly, that game doesn't even compare to the actual web shows.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 26, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> teleportation =/= omnipresence



I know.  Which is why I hate that description of Slender Man.  Can he be in at least two places at the same time?  If not, then he's nowhere near omnipresent in any way shape or form.  

Being able to pop up anywhere =/= omnipresence.
Being everywhere simultaneously = omnipresence.

Alucard falls under the definition of omnipresent more than Slender Man, what with existing everywhere and nowhere at the same time with Schrodinger's ability.


----------



## Zeno (Sep 26, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Slender Man has a psuedo omnipresence, he exists because people believe in him and he will appear depending on where they think he is, this also means he will exist as long as someone believes in him, *the more people that believe in him, the more powerful he is.*



And you know this how? Btw, there is nobody in the hyperbolic time chamber to believe in him anyway.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 26, 2012)

Kage no Yume said:


> I know.  Which is why I hate that description of Slender Man.  Can he be in at least two places at the same time?  If not, then he's nowhere near omnipresent in any way shape or form.
> 
> Being able to pop up anywhere =/= omnipresence.
> Being everywhere simultaneously = omnipresence.
> ...



He is in multiple places at once in the EverymanHYBRID timeline as he is attacking multiple groups of people at once.


----------



## Calamity (Sep 26, 2012)

More and more people playing SLENDER it seems.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 26, 2012)

MohsinMan99 said:


> More and more people seem playing SLENDER it seems.



Marble Hornets>>>>Slender.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 26, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> And you know this how? Btw, there is nobody in the hyperbolic time chamber to believe in him anyway.



That is what a tulpa is, Slender Man is a tulpa (depending on the incarnation of course but I haven't see one where he isn't portrayed as a tulpa).

Alucard will believe in him  though I guess your right about no power boosting due to no people and what not, I'm not really arguing the match anyway, just saying some stuff about Slender Man.


----------



## TedMk2 (Sep 26, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> That is what a tulpa is, Slender Man is a tulpa (depending on the incarnation of course but I haven't see one where he isn't portrayed as a tulpa).
> 
> Alucard will believe in him  though I guess your right about no power boosting due to no people and what not, I'm not really arguing the match anyway, just saying some stuff about Slender Man.


Well people still exist when Alucard eats them, they just become a part of him. If Alucard was able to absorb something as unconventional as Schrodinger, Slender Man probably isn't too much of a stretch. It shouldn't really matter if Alucard believes in him or not, since he can still exist as Alucard's familiar. It's still Alucard's win though


----------



## Ulti (Sep 26, 2012)

Didn't catboy let himself get absorbed though? and even then, it fucked Alucard up too, Slender Man might do the same.


----------



## TedMk2 (Sep 26, 2012)

Well yeah, that's why it'd be hard for pre-Schrodinger Alucard to absorb him. He was able to absorb him, but actually successfully tagging him to do so would be difficult. But all absorbing Schrodinger did was make him a similar existence to Schrodinger, so absorbing Slender Man would probably just make him appear involuntarily where people believe him to be. More of an inconvenience than anything else.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 26, 2012)

Meh, fair enough.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 26, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Probably people discovering Slenderman through SLENDER.
> 
> Honestly, that game doesn't even compare to the actual web shows.



Real fans watch marble hornets.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 26, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> Real fans watch marble hornets.



Marble Hornets, EverymanHYBRID, Tribe Twelve, Dark harvest>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>SLENDER (Slender isn't even scary honestly)


----------



## Ulti (Sep 26, 2012)

Am I the only one who liked Slender?

It's scary and it's funny to get others to play it and see their reactions, Marble Hornets and co are better though, I agree with that.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 26, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Am I the only one who liked Slender?
> 
> It's scary and it's funny to get others to play it and see their reactions, Marble Hornets and co are better though, I agree with that.



I found SLENDER hilarious. (Especially when i got my sisters to play it) Im actually really interested in the sequel though. (Hoping The Rake gets involved)


----------



## Ulti (Sep 26, 2012)

Slender was a independent game made for free, it's good for what it is.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 26, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Slender was a independent game made for free, it's good for what it is.



Of course. Not denying that.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 26, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Slender was a independent game made for free, it's good for what it is.



Part of it was because of Littlekuriboh. He should get credit for making concret giraff for the 20 dollars mode.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 26, 2012)

Kazudriel said:


> What's with all the Slander Man threads popping up recently?



Narutoforums has been taken over by gays. Only thing I can think of.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 26, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> Narutoforums has been taken over by gays. Only thing I can think of.



I am curious, homosexual in the literal sense or ....


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 26, 2012)

containment breach is better than slender anyway


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 26, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> I am curious, homosexual in the literal sense or ....



NF is Faghouse 3000. Half the guys on this forum are wanking each other.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 26, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> NF is Faghouse 3000. Half the guys on this forum are wanking each other.



Ok, well ... good to know.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

Kage no Yume said:


> I know.  Which is why I hate that description of Slender Man.  Can he be in at least two places at the same time?  If not, then he's nowhere near omnipresent in any way shape or form.
> 
> Being able to pop up anywhere =/= omnipresence.
> Being everywhere simultaneously = omnipresence.
> ...



He's been in multiple places at the same time in at least one story (I can't remember which one, maybe someone else does).



Zengetto said:


> And you know this how? Btw, there is nobody in the hyperbolic time chamber to believe in him anyway.



I think it should be assumed that if a nigh-conceptual being is being put into a match at least one person believes in him/whatever is required for it to exist. Otherwise the being shouldn't exist. I don't know where the others got the idea that Slendy is empowered by beliefs, I haven't read a story with that yet but then again there is a lot I have missed. 

Does Alucard have resistance to being driven insane?


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 26, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> He's been in multiple places at the same time in at least one story (I can't remember which one, maybe someone else does).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't Alucard insane already?


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 26, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> He's been in multiple places at the same time in at least one story (I can't remember which one, maybe someone else does).



He's never been in multiple places at once.  Teleportation and omnipresence are two different things.






Saitomaru said:


> I think it should be assumed that if a nigh-conceptual being is being put into a match at least one person believes in him/whatever is required for it to exist. Otherwise the being shouldn't exist.



Which is why this thread and all Slenderman threads are uniformly retarded. None of Slendermans opponents would be stupid enough to think he actually exists. We think therefore he is. If his oppoents don't think of him as a real entity he doesn't exist and thus there is no fight.




Saitomaru said:


> I don't know where the others got the idea that Slendy is empowered by beliefs, I haven't read a story with that yet but then again there is a lot I have missed.



That's just some shit the idiots on this forum made up. There are a lot of Slender myths but that's something that's never come up outside of Narutoforums. This subculture of retarded sea monkeys makes up new shit everytime they open up a Slender thread.




Saitomaru said:


> Does Alucard have resistance to being driven insane?



Alucard is already insane.


----------



## TedMk2 (Sep 26, 2012)

Alucard is technically one with all the beings he's ever absorbed, including their souls and minds (which is ironically the reason absorbing Schrodinger fucked him over). That probably doesn't really qualify as mindfuck resistance, but given that Slender Man only has only mindfucked normal humans there isn't much evidence that he can do the same to century old vampires that are collective entities of millions of lifeforms. Who can mindfuck petty humans as well, for that matter.

EDIT: Also he should have no problem with illusion-type mindfuck, given that even base Seras could partially deal with Zorin's illusions, and True Vampire Seras had no difficulty with them at all.


----------



## AngryBadger (Sep 26, 2012)

Did we already have a Slenderman vs SCP Foundation match already? Can't rememeber


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 26, 2012)

AngryBadger said:


> Did we already have a Slenderman vs SCP Foundation match already? Can't rememeber



We've had Slenderman vs everyfuckingthingontheplanet and Slenderman always wins because he's being wanked by the idiots who infest this decrepit Hooverville.


----------



## AngryBadger (Sep 26, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> We've had Slenderman vs everyfuckingthingontheplanet and Slenderman always wins because he's being wanked by the idiots who infest this decrepit Hooverville.



This isn't the first time OBD has been overtaken by the popularity of one or more character(s) b/c of some form of media representing them becomes instantly popular.


----------



## Zeno (Sep 26, 2012)

Slenderman vs Galactus. This should put an end to to the wanking


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> He's never been in multiple places at once.  Teleportation and omnipresence are two different things.



I said I would try and find the story where he was in multiple places at once. Never once did I state that teleportation and omnipresence were the same thing. Don't use absolutes like "he's NEVER been..." unless you have read through all the canon involving the character at hand (and I doubt you have read every Slendy story).



> Which is why this thread and all Slenderman threads are uniformly retarded. None of Slendermans opponents would be stupid enough to think he actually exists. We think therefore he is. If his oppoents don't think of him as a real entity he doesn't exist and thus there is no fight.



So we're supposed to assume that in a Bloodlusted battle his opponents would simply think he's an illusion or that he's not really standing right in front of them? Yeah, no. I think that if a character is planning on killing something they think (at least to some degree) that they thing they intend to kill exists, otherwise they're wasting their time swinging at nothing.



> That's just some shit the idiots on this forum made up. There are a lot of Slender myths but that's something that's never come up outside of Narutoforums. This subculture of retarded sea monkeys makes up new shit everytime they open up a Slender thread.



No need to be so hostile.



> Alucard is already insane.



There are various degrees to insanity, suicidal being worse than just seeing things and talking to yourself. How insane is Alucard (wow this question sounds dumb)?



Zengetto said:


> Slenderman vs Galactus. This should put an end to to the wanking



Beware the power of Slendy... and his rather broad canon.

Edit: The fact that he is basically a conceptual being and exists in the belief in his existence is where the general idea that he was nigh-omnipresent came from. So he has been and is in multiple places at once BUT he isn't EVERYWHERE at once so its a pseudo/nigh-omnipresence.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 26, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> Slenderman vs Galactus. This should put an end to to the wanking



Wow, this is just pathetic. There isn't any wanking, just misconceptions, though Slendy seems to have rustled your jimmies a little bit 



Saitomaru said:


> I said I would try and find the story where he was in multiple places at once. Never once did I state that teleportation and omnipresence were the same thing.



EverymanHYBRID is the story.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Wow, this is just pathetic. *There isn't any wanking, just misconceptions*, though Slendy seems to have rustled your jimmies a little bit



Yeah, basically.



> EverymanHYBRID is the story.



Thanks for saving me the trouble.


----------



## TedMk2 (Sep 26, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> There are various degrees to insanity, suicidal being worse than just seeing things and talking to yourself. How insane is Alucard (wow this question sounds dumb)?


I mentioned in my post, the guy is comprised of the minds (and souls) of millions of beings, some of which are just as fucked in the head as Alucard. And there's the illusion resistance, though I'm not sure how relevant that is to Slender Man.
As for suicidal, Alucard has been looking for someone to kill him for centuries, so that's probably not an issue 


> Edit: The fact that he is basically a conceptual being and exists in the belief in his existence is where the general idea that he was nigh-omnipresent came from. So he has been and is in multiple places at once BUT he isn't EVERYWHERE at once so its a pseudo/nigh-omnipresence.


I'd just like to clarify something here. Normal humans have attempted to 'kill' Slender Man, right? If even the average human can get their mits on him, even pre-Schrodinger Alucard could probably grab and absorb him. Or is that too farfetched?


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 26, 2012)

TedMk2 said:


> I mentioned in my post, the guy is comprised of the minds (and souls) of millions of beings, some of which are just as fucked in the head as Alucard. And there's the illusion resistance, though I'm not sure how relevant that is to Slender Man.
> As for suicidal, Alucard has been looking for someone to kill him for centuries, so that's probably not an issue
> 
> I'd just like to clarify something here. Normal humans have attempted to 'kill' Slender Man, right? If even the average human can get their mits on him, even pre-Schrodinger Alucard could probably grab and absorb him. Or is that too farfetched?



That never happened because the closer one gets to slenderman, the sicker one gets before passing out.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 26, 2012)

Dunno if it changes things but doesn't Slender Man manipulate time at one point in Marble Hornets? Also he has his own dimension iirc.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 26, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Dunno if it changes things but doesn't Slender Man manipulate time at one point in Marble Hornets? Also he has his own dimension iirc.



Yes, and he also wipes important things from your memory and has mind control power, which he used on Tim to become the masked man.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

TedMk2 said:


> I mentioned in my post, the guy is comprised of the minds (and souls) of millions of beings, some of which are just as fucked in the head as Alucard. And there's the illusion resistance, though I'm not sure how relevant that is to Slender Man.
> As for suicidal, Alucard has been looking for someone to kill him for centuries, so that's probably not an issue



Not trying to argue with you but that's not the degree of suicidal that I was referring to. That's more of having suicidal tendencies, I was talking about straight up trying to kill yourself to rid yourself of the suffering. That is a little more severe than just questing for someone strong (that's basically what the Sayains do).



> I'd just like to clarify something here. Normal humans have attempted to 'kill' Slender Man, right? If even the average human can get their mits on him, even pre-Schrodinger Alucard could probably grab and absorb him. Or is that too farfetched?



I don't remember anyone getting their hands on Slendy before  I must have missed that story. Also, attempting to kill someone is not the same as actually succeeding. I don't even remember him being harmed before. And I'm still not sure whether he could absorb Slendy or (assuming he could absorb Slendy) that it would even hinder Slendy. Having Slendy as part of your mind might actually help Slendy drive you insane. The wiki profile says he has time and spatial manipulation, although I'm not sure what degree of time manipulation he has.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 26, 2012)

Iirc in Marble Hornets he makes a 2 days or something go by within seconds, spatial manipulation is in EverymanHYBRID, don't remember to what degree though.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> Yes, and he also wipes important things from your memory and has mind control power, which he used on Tim to become the masked man.



Okay so I'm still kind of new so I'm not 100% sure regarding certain things so I guess I should ask: 

When it comes to mind control, do I have to prove that Slendy can control someone on Alucards level or do they have to prove that Alucard has resistance to mind control? I seeing someone say that, when it comes to mindrape and mind control, the subject is assumed to have no more resistance than an average human unless feats show otherwise. <---Is this true?


----------



## Ulti (Sep 26, 2012)

Ask for feats on Alucard's mind resistance then lay down Slendy's feats to compare if they have no such feats then yeah, you would be correct.

Give Slendy's feats first though.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

Okay well he drives average people insane. That's a basic feat of his. He also seems to have some degree of mindraping capabilities, again these are most likely just performed on average people. Now, has Alucard shown resistance to an attempted mindfuck? Not that thing about how his mind was sort of messed up by absorbing someone (which would actually only serve to hinder him in this argument) but an actual attack.


----------



## Zeno (Sep 26, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Beware the power of Slendy... and his rather broad canon.
> 
> Edit: The fact that he is basically a conceptual being and exists in the belief in his existence is where the general idea that he was nigh-omnipresent came from. So he has been and is in multiple places at once BUT he isn't EVERYWHERE at once so its a pseudo/nigh-omnipresence.





The Penetrator said:


> Wow, this is just pathetic. There isn't any wanking, just misconceptions, though Slendy seems to have rustled your jimmies a little bit .



Fun fact: Galactus is also an abstract being. I can't even believe I am arguing this crap though. You're telling me Slender has a fraction of a millionth of a chance of beating the Galactus? Or do I need to remind you that he can simply erase an abstract at will, with his ultimate nulifier?


----------



## Ulti (Sep 26, 2012)

How about you 'prove' where I said slender man stood a chance jackass.


----------



## Gone (Sep 26, 2012)

TedMk2 said:


> As for suicidal, Alucard has been looking for someone to kill him for centuries, so that's probably not an issue



Technically it has to be somebody worthy, only a man can kill a monster and all that. As he said to Anderson, being killed by a monster (or a dog) would be unthinkable, so hes probably not going to roll over and let Slendy kill him.


----------



## TedMk2 (Sep 26, 2012)

I assumed humans had been able to 'kill' Slender Man on the premise that it says 'he exists even if you have "killed" him' on his OBD profile. What is that statement based on if no one ever managed to hurt him? 

As for the mindfuck issue, his mind wasn't messed up by absorbing someone, that was just a catch to becoming one with Schrodinger. Clarity of mind is simple for even weak vampires, which allowed base Seras to see through illusions. Zorin was able to force Seras to confront her most traumatic memories, which did temporarily screw Seras over until she became a true vampire. At which point none of it fazed her in the least. And Alucard is a much, much more powerful and experienced vampire than Seras.
Oh, and it's not really a 'looking for someone stronger' saiyan thing, he's literally looking for someone to kill him. He just gets disappointed all the time 

EDIT: Yeah, there's the human, dog, monster thing, but that's just Alucard being picky


----------



## Ulti (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh I put that on his profile as a precaution. It's how a tulpa would work, you can't kill an idea.


----------



## Zeno (Sep 26, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> How about you 'prove' where I said slender man stood a chance jackass.



People seem to fancy him an abstract level character. In their fucking dreams.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 26, 2012)

What are you talking about? No one worth a damn had said that.


----------



## TedMk2 (Sep 26, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Oh I put that on his profile as a precaution. It's how a tulpa would work, you can't kill an idea.


Seems a little assumptive to me, if there's no real evidence. Couldn't you just say 'being conceptual/abstract makes him hard to kill'?


----------



## Ulti (Sep 26, 2012)

I guess so, that wouldn't really do it justice though


----------



## Zeno (Sep 26, 2012)

As the OBD definition of Abstract goes, sometimes just killing the being also kills the concept.


----------



## TedMk2 (Sep 26, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> I guess so, that wouldn't really do it justice though


Well, there are more powerful concepts and ideas than the internet's imaginary friend 
But fair enough.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> Fun fact: Galactus is also an abstract being. I can't even believe I am arguing this crap though. You're telling me Slender has a fraction of a millionth of a chance of beating the Galactus? Or do I need to remind you that he can simply erase an abstract at will, with his ultimate nulifier?



Who are you talking about? I never said Slendy had a chance against Galactus  I think it was/is rather obvious that that statement about "Beware the power of Slendy..." was a joke and was never intended to be taken seriously. Do I really have to specify when I'm being sarcastic?


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> As the OBD definition of Abstract goes, sometimes just killing the being also kills the concept.



Sometimes doesn't mean always...


----------



## Ulti (Sep 26, 2012)

Meh, Slender Man started off as a meme on SA, then it spread like wildfire so many people believe in him, as long as someone believes in him, he will be there, that's the best way I can describe it. So you need some pretty potent hax or telepathy to off it, raw power isn't enough IMO unless you're a straight up life wiper or whatever but then someone else among the cosmos might believe in him.

This is why I hate Slender Man threads, quantifying him is hard.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Meh, Slender Man started off as a meme on SA, then it spread like wildfire so many people believe in him, as long as someone believes in him, he will be there, that's the best way I can describe it. So you need some pretty potent hax or telepathy to off it, raw power isn't enough IMO unless you're a straight up life wiper or whatever but then someone else among the cosmos might believe in him.
> 
> This is why I hate Slender Man threads, quantifying him is hard.



Composite Slendy also lives based off of Internet information regarding him so a Comp. Slendy would require some powerful memory wiping and a lot of data corruption.




TedMk2 said:


> I assumed humans had been able to 'kill' Slender Man on the premise that it says 'he exists even if you have "killed" him' on his OBD profile. What is that statement based on if no one ever managed to hurt him?
> 
> As for the mindfuck issue, his mind wasn't messed up by absorbing someone, that was just a catch to becoming one with Schrodinger. Clarity of mind is simple for even weak vampires, which allowed base Seras to see through illusions. Zorin was able to force Seras to confront her most traumatic memories, which did temporarily screw Seras over until she became a true vampire. At which point none of it fazed her in the least. And Alucard is a much, much more powerful and experienced vampire than Seras.
> Oh, and it's not really a 'looking for someone stronger' saiyan thing, he's literally looking for someone to kill him. He just gets disappointed all the time
> ...



None of that really counts as a resistance to an actual mindfuck. Being resistant to being driven insane via confronting your traumatic memories isn't really the same as what a typical mindfuck consists of.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 26, 2012)

That falls under the same criteria as he tulpa thing though, if you want to get rid of him: mind wipe those that believe in him and wipe the deep banks of the Internet of any trace of him and any other source of information. Or just life wipe the planet lmfao


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> That falls under the same criteria as he tulpa thing though, if you want to get rid of him: mind wipe those that believe in him and wipe the deep banks of the Internet of any trace of him and any other source of information. Or just life wipe the planet lmfao



You forgot step three, which is wipe your own memories. If you don't he'll just live on through your memories.


----------



## TedMk2 (Sep 26, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> None of that really counts as a resistance to an actual mindfuck. Being resistant to being driven insane via confronting your traumatic memories isn't really the same as what a typical mindfuck consists of.


Seems like splitting hairs to me, unless there's something like outright mind control involved. It's enough to suggest that excessive horror isn't going to cut it. But here's the thing: Alucard is capable of mindfuck as well, and I'm going out on a limb here, but I'm guessing Slender Man hasn't demonstrated resistance to it. So does that mean they have to out-mindfuck each other, or it cancels out? Because it's getting silly at this point


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

TedMk2 said:


> Seems like splitting hairs to me, unless there's something like outright mind control involved. It's enough to suggest that excessive horror isn't going to cut it. But here's the thing: Alucard is capable of mindfuck as well, and I'm going out on a limb here, but I'm guessing Slender Man hasn't demonstrated resistance to it. So does that mean they have to out-mindfuck each other, or it cancels out? Because it's getting silly at this point



Has Alucard actually mindfucked before or was it more of the "I'll show you something scary" stuff? And yes, apparently Slendy has shown the ability to mind control others. And from what I have seen Slendy has not shown any resistance to mindfucks.

I checked out Alucard's profile and it says nothing about mindfucking capabilities.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 26, 2012)

He mind controls a few dudes in Marble Hornets. His original myth says he hypnotises children so meh


----------



## Ulti (Sep 26, 2012)

That kind of defeats the objective of being sarcastic though


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> Yes.



Okay then, I'll try and remember to do so in the future.


----------



## Zeno (Sep 26, 2012)

There's a handy little smiley that lets me know when you're attemtping sarcasm. It looks something like


----------



## TedMk2 (Sep 26, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Has Alucard actually mindfucked before or was it more of the "I'll show you something scary" stuff?


Mind control, though it's an isolated case:There's also the sexy beam:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y007EsxAt1w[/YOUTUBE]


> And from what I have seen Slendy has not shown any resistance to mindfucks.


So what now? They both mindfuck each other or what? Is there any standard OBD procedure for this? Because neither seems to have all that much more powerful mindfuck or resistance than the other, at least not to a significant degree.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 26, 2012)

And this is why emoticons are one of the worst things to happen to the Internet.

Anyway, I think you guys should call it a thread, I don't think it is going anywhere.


----------



## Zeno (Sep 26, 2012)

How is it the worst thing? I am entirely incapable to understanding when people are being sarcastic through fucking text.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 26, 2012)

Will they ever figure out who is the winner? Find out on next week on the next exciting episode of ... This.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 26, 2012)

Is Slender Man public domain or is it owned by someone?


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> There's a handy little smiley that lets me know when you're attemtping sarcasm. It looks something like



Okay, I guess I'll start throwing smileys into all my posts. Don't get angry at me if I misuse some of them. 



TedMk2 said:


> Mind control, though it's an isolated case:There's also the sexy beam:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y007EsxAt1w[/YOUTUBE]
> So what now? They both mindfuck each other or what? Is there any standard OBD procedure for this? Because neither seems to have all that much more powerful mindfuck or resistance than the other, at least not to a significant degree.



Wow so Slendy and Alucard are fairly similar.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Is Slender Man public domain or is it owned by someone?



IIRC He's public which is why his canon is so broad and is a good reason to ban him before I go write a TOAA-Slender Man crossover. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gone (Sep 26, 2012)

TedMk2 said:


> Mind control, though it's an isolated case:There's also the sexy beam:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y007EsxAt1w[/YOUTUBE]
> So what now? They both mindfuck each other or what? Is there any standard OBD procedure for this? Because neither seems to have all that much more powerful mindfuck or resistance than the other, at least not to a significant degree.



Actually he used mind fuckery against Luke Valentine as well, making him shat his pants with all kinds of scary stuff. Also Schrodinger was able to literally manifest inside Zorin Blitz's head (actually it may have been Seras' head as Zorin was looking into it). So EOS Alucard should have that ability as well.

EDIT: he also hypnotized a hotel clerk with something that Pip dubbed "the sex beam"


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 26, 2012)

@ Ryjacork weren't you gonna leave OBD/NF ?


----------



## TedMk2 (Sep 26, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> Schrodinger was able to literally manifest inside Zorin Blitz's head (actually it may have been Seras' head as Zorin was looking into it). So EOS Alucard should have that ability as well.


Actually, since Zorin was reading and manipulating Seras' thoughts, and True Vampire Seras was able break through that attack with ease...that's pretty solid mindfuck resistance. Or at least demonstrates that Seras can block out interference with her thoughts, which could be powerscaled to Alucard.

EDIT: I just noticed that it even says True Vampire Seras has mindfuck resistance on her OBD profile. Really that should be extended to Alucard as well


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 26, 2012)

How did Slender get so mainstream that people have decided to make Battledome threads about him?

This is what happens when inside jokes escape SA and lay idle in the net for like 2 years. 

But I digress

Does Slenderman even have a canon? Or is it like Fanon but within reason or do we base this off Marble Hornet videos?


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 26, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> That falls under the same criteria as he tulpa thing though, if you want to get rid of him: mind wipe those that believe in him and wipe the deep banks of the Internet of any trace of him and any other source of information. Or just life wipe the planet lmfao



But unless otherwise stated, fights take place in the hyperbolic time chamber, a completely separate dimension/universe, with no ties allowed to the characters' home universes.

So it would be mainly a psychological battle, or one has to make sure to specify the setting and situation when making Slender Man threads.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 26, 2012)

OmniOmega said:


> How did Slender get so mainstream that people have decided to make Battledome threads about him?
> 
> This is what happens when inside jokes escape SA and lay idle in the net for like 2 years.
> 
> ...



Marble Hornets is Fanon, but most people here base it on the wiki.


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 26, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> Marble Hornets is Fanon, but most people here base it on the wiki.



Wait what?

Shouldn't Marble Hornets pretty much be the canon of Slenderman? Like I think Marble Hornets is based of the original SA Slender creepypasta. 

Well the Wiki would be easier to use I guess


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 26, 2012)

OmniOmega said:


> Wait what?
> 
> Shouldn't Marble Hornets pretty much be the canon of Slenderman? Like I think Marble Hornets is based of the original SA Slender creepypasta.
> 
> Well the Wiki would be easier to use I guess



Well actually there were less popular ones that were not as exposed as Marble Hornets. 

"Der Gro?mann is german for ?The Great Man? and is often translated into copypastas as The Tall Man. It is rumored to be a German folklore concerning a tall boogeyman existing since the 16th century, which was introduced to the mythos as an ?In Game? point of origin for the creature."


----------



## Ulti (Sep 26, 2012)

Kage no Yume said:


> But unless otherwise stated, fights take place in the hyperbolic time chamber, a completely separate dimension/universe, with no ties allowed to the characters' home universes.
> 
> So it would be mainly a psychological battle, or one has to make sure to specify the setting and situation when making Slender Man threads.



Pretty sure I said that earlier  or in the Mewtwo thread hard to keep track, personally I'd rather Slender Man wasn't used at all.

Slender Man has no canon to all the other guys above. Marble Hornets is just the most popular work.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 26, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Pretty sure I said that earlier  or in the Mewtwo thread hard to keep track, personally I'd rather Slender Man wasn't used at all.
> 
> Slender Man has no canon to all the other guys above. Marble Hornets is just the most popular work.



More or less, specifically I stick with Marble Hornets, Everyman Hybrid, Twelve Tribes and various side stories. At the end of the day, it's gonna be a conglomerate version with whatever feats available.

Either way, Slender Man as a whole is fanon.


----------



## Gone (Sep 26, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> @ Ryjacork weren't you gonna leave OBD/NF ?



Hahaha I guess it didnt stick too long huh, only been three weeks and Im posting again. Truth is I left to focus on school, but I had a pretty boring weekend, and I was up with nothing to do at like 2am so I popped back on to see whats up


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

TedMk2 said:


> Actually, since Zorin was reading and manipulating Seras' thoughts, and True Vampire Seras was able break through that attack with ease...that's pretty solid mindfuck resistance. Or at least demonstrates that Seras can block out interference with her thoughts, which could be powerscaled to Alucard.
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed that it even says True Vampire Seras has mindfuck resistance on her OBD profile. Really that should be extended to Alucard as well



Wait, abilities can be scaled on to other characters? When was this allowed? Every other time I've seen someone try that they got shot down under the principle that if the character hasn't shown the ability they can't do it.



OmniOmega said:


> Does Slenderman even have a canon? Or is it like Fanon but within reason or do we base this off Marble Hornet videos?



Its all fanon so any story involving him can technically be used. This is why I agree with *The Penetrator* that he shouldn't be used in battles since all I have to do is go write several stories involving him and various crossovers featuring mindraped omnipotents.



Kage no Yume said:


> But unless otherwise stated, fights take place in the hyperbolic time chamber, a completely separate dimension/universe, with no ties allowed to the characters' home universes.
> 
> So it would be mainly a psychological battle, or one has to make sure to specify the setting and situation when making Slender Man threads.



Apparently Slendy has the ability to be in multiple places at once AND the ability to cross dimensions. So he could still exist in his home dimension along with wherever the battle is taking place. Unless that's against the rules...



The Penetrator said:


> Pretty sure I said that earlier  or in the Mewtwo thread hard to keep track, personally I'd rather Slender Man wasn't used at all.
> 
> Slender Man has no canon to all the other guys above. Marble Hornets is just the most popular work.



I agree with this.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> More or less, specifically I stick with Marble Hornets, Everyman Hybrid, Twelve Tribes and various side stories. At the end of the day, it's gonna be a conglomerate version with whatever feats available.
> 
> Either way, Slender Man as a whole is fanon.



Which is a good reason to ban Slendy from battles.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> Hahaha I guess it didnt stick too long huh, only been three weeks and Im posting again. Truth is I left to focus on school, but I had a pretty boring weekend, and I was up with nothing to do at like 2am so I popped back on to see whats up



Glad to have you back.


----------



## TedMk2 (Sep 26, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Wait, abilities can be scaled on to other characters? When was this allowed? Every other time I've seen someone try that they got shot down under the principle that if the character hasn't shown the ability they can't do it.


Not traditionally, but Seras' abilities are entirely derived from her being sired by Alucard, he has basically all of her powers only more and better. He just never demonstrated the mindfuck resistance Seras did because he never needed to. Probably because no one was stupid enough to send Zorin after Alucard, seeing as she'd be fodder for him and all.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

TedMk2 said:


> Not traditionally, but Seras' abilities are entirely derived from her being sired by Alucard, he has basically all of her powers only more and better. He just never demonstrated the mindfuck resistance Seras did because he never needed to. Probably because no one was stupid enough to send Zorin after Alucard, seeing as she'd be fodder for him and all.



So he hasn't shown the ability... Yeah, going by the normal principle he doesn't have mindfuck resistance.


----------



## TedMk2 (Sep 26, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> So he hasn't shown the ability... Yeah, going by the normal principle he doesn't have mindfuck resistance.


Um. Okay. 
Seras' resistance was based on the fact that Pip's mind shielded hers from Zorin after she'd absorbed him as her familiar. And Alucard has millions of familiars. If that doesn't make it clear enough, I'm not sure what will.

Anyway, I think I'm done here for tonight.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 26, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> So he hasn't shown the ability... Yeah, going by the normal principle he doesn't have mindfuck resistance.



Slender Man hasn't shown any mindfuck resistance.  I guess Alucard can just make him BFR himself then.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 26, 2012)

> Which is a good reason to ban Slendy from battles.



Not particularly. As I said, the most of which I use for Slender Man is gonna be strictly from MH/EMH/TT and the side stories (as in actual Creepypasta stories or whatever, not the kind that you or me would make for shits or giggles). Hell, his profile is based off of all those.

Just people need to make *better threads, not completely horrifically unbalanced ones.*

The only thing saving Slendy is being a Tulpa, otherwise he lacks every and anything that'd make use of it against Alucard. Like raw stats.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

TedMk2 said:


> Um. Okay.
> Seras' resistance was based on the fact that Pip's mind shielded hers from Zorin after she'd absorbed him as her familiar. And Alucard has millions of familiars. If that doesn't make it clear enough, I'm not sure what will.
> 
> Anyway, I think I'm done here for tonight.



What's stopping Slendy from just MFing all of his (familiars even if he has to do it one at a time)? It might take a while but hey, Slendy has Time manipulation. But then that's assuming that Alucard can do what Sera did and last I checked we don't make those kinds of assumptions.



Kage no Yume said:


> Slender Man hasn't shown any mindfuck resistance.  I guess Alucard can just make him BFR himself then.



Okay so Slendy BFRs himself. What then? He could just come back and then mind control Alucard since he hasn't shown a resistance to it.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 26, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Okay so Slendy BFRs himself. What then? He could just come back and then mind control Alucard since he hasn't shown a resistance to it.



Or Alucard just mind controls Slendy and makes him resign from the fight.  Or BFR himself and never come back.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

Kage no Yume said:


> Or Alucard just mind controls Slendy and makes him resign from the fight.  Or BFR himself and never come back.



Has Alucard shown the ability to mind control someone infinitely? As for the resigning thing, does that even count? If it does what's stopping Slendy from doing the same thing? Since he has been in multiple places at the same time. What's the maximum number of people Alucard has shown to be able to mc and mf at the same time?


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 26, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Has Alucard shown the ability to mind control someone infinitely? As for the resigning thing, does that even count? If it does what's stopping Slendy from doing the same thing? Since he has been in multiple places at the same time. What's the maximum number of people Alucard has shown to be able to mc and mf at the same time?



Has Slender Man shown that ability?  Alucard is faster than Slendy, so he'd get the first blow in.  Not to mention that Slender Man's psychic abilities take a while to affect a single ordinary human.  And Slender Man is a single entity despite being able to exist in other places at the same time.  Unless you have proof that they are separate in the damage/mind screwage they take?


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

Kage no Yume said:


> Has Slender Man shown that ability?  Alucard is faster than Slendy, so he'd get the first blow in.  Not to mention that Slender Man's psychic abilities take a while to affect a single ordinary human.  And Slender Man is a single entity despite being able to exist in other places at the same time.  Unless you have proof that they are separate in the damage/mind screwage they take?



I was just mentioning that it can be in multiple places at the same time. Yes, Slendy is listed as having mind control. I don't remember Slendy's psychic abilities being slow, its usually just a matter of the sickness thing and the insanity thing taking time (most likely because Slendy isn't trying but I have no proof of this). Alucard's "sex-beam" took a while to affect that cashier guy so Alucard being faster doesn't look to helpful. Slendy also has time manipulation and has made two days go by in seconds (that's the feat I think) wouldn't this somewhat lessen the importance that Alucard's speed plays in this?


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 26, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> I was just mentioning that it can be in multiple places at the same time. Yes, Slendy is listed as having mind control. I don't remember Slendy's psychic abilities being slow, its usually just a matter of the sickness thing and the insanity thing taking time (most likely because Slendy isn't trying but I have no proof of this). Alucard's "sex-beam" took a while to affect that cashier guy so Alucard being faster doesn't look to helpful. Slendy also has time manipulation and has made two days go by in seconds (that's the feat I think) wouldn't this somewhat lessen the importance that Alucard's speed plays in this?



So he's only been shown to speed up time?  Are we even certain that he messed with time and not peoples perception of time?  It would only lessen the importance of speed if he's shown the ability to stop time, or slow down time for others while he moves at normal speed.

And what would Slender Man do if Alucard jumps into his mind?


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

Kage no Yume said:


> So he's only been shown to speed up time?  Are we even certain that he messed with time and not peoples perception of time?  It would only lessen the importance of speed if he's shown the ability to stop time, or slow down time for others while he moves at normal speed.



Not sure, but Time manipulation is useful either way.



> And what would Slender Man do if Alucard jumps into his mind?



Probably just MF him. Since its basically a conceptual being it could just jump into its own mind (tell me if that was a NLF) since it can basically be anywhere it wants.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 26, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Not sure, but Time manipulation is useful either way.



But not really useful in the form Slender Man is capable of.



> Probably just MF him. Since its basically a conceptual being it could just jump into its own mind (tell me if that was a NLF) since it can basically be anywhere it wants.



Yeah, NLF.  A person's mind isn't a physical place one can appear, unless one has the logic breaking feats of Schrodinger in Hellsing.  He didn't just invade a mind psychically, he physically moved his body into that person's mind-scape.

And consider the difficulty of mind fucking someone that's in your mind.  You might end up mind fucking yourself, since you're being forced to focus the power onto your own mind.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

Kage no Yume said:


> But not really useful in the form Slender Man is capable of.



Okay



> Yeah, NLF.  A person's mind isn't a physical place one can appear, unless one has the *logic breaking feats* of Schrodinger in Hellsing.  He didn't just invade a mind psychically, he physically moved his body into that person's mind-scape.



And being nigh-omnipresent isn't logic breaking? Slendy as a whole is just one big logic breaker.



> *And consider the difficulty of mind fucking someone that's in your mind.*  You might end up mind fucking yourself, since you're being forced to focus the power onto your own mind.



Where are you getting that from? Also being close to Slendy causes sickness and seems to top out at being knocked unconscious, I don't know about you but I think that being inside someone counts as being pretty darn close. Being physically anywhere near Slendy is not a good thing unless you have a resistance to the stuff he can do at close range.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> And being nigh-omnipresent isn't logic breaking? Slendy as a whole is just one big logic breaker.



Not really.  Omnipresence is a thing.  Having a physical body existing in a person's mind (not a mental presence or astral image) is not.




> Where are you getting that from? Also being close to Slendy causes sickness and seems to top out at being knocked unconscious, I don't know about you but I think that being inside someone counts as being pretty darn close. Being physically anywhere near Slendy is not a good thing unless you have a resistance to the stuff he can do at close range.



But he's not in the physical world at all.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Kage no Yume said:


> Not really.  Omnipresence is a thing.  Having a physical body existing in a person's mind (not a mental presence or astral image) is not.



I think that's mostly subjective and is up to interpretation. Whereas Omnipresence isn't logic breaking in your opinion it is in mine.



> But he's not in the physical world at all.



Why would that change things? He still exists and by virtue of the fact that he is fighting Slendy he obviously believes he exists. So Slendy already exists in Alucard's mind


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> I think that's mostly subjective and is up to interpretation. Whereas Omnipresence isn't logic breaking in your opinion it is in mine.



Cloning oneself, or being able to split into more than one of oneself, is a common enough concept in fiction (hell, even Naruto has multiple variations of it).  Existing and not existing at the same time is a contradiction, as well as moving one's physical existence into a non-physical plane.





> Why would that change things? He still exists and by virtue of the fact that he is fighting Slendy he obviously believes he exists. So Slendy already exists in Alucard's mind



Can Slender Man affect something that doesn't exist?  Because that's Schrodinger's power:  he exists everywhere and nowhere at the same time.  And Slender Man can only exist in the physical realm and a few other dimensions.  He hasn't been shown to be able to even project a mental image or presence into people's minds.


----------



## Gone (Sep 27, 2012)

True omnipresence is kind of impossible on the physical plane. If something is literally everywhere at once then there would be no room for any other matter in the universe.

Alucard is close, hes everywhere at once but only one place physically at a time. Idk about Slender Man, from what I hear it sounds more like he just had teleportation. Then you have guys like the Flash that are just wanked into omnipresence by being able to go from point A to point B at nigh instant speed.


----------



## TedMk2 (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> What's stopping Slendy from just MFing all of his (familiars even if he has to do it one at a time)? It might take a while but hey, Slendy has Time manipulation. But then that's assuming that Alucard can do what Sera did and last I checked we don't make those kinds of assumptions.


Firstly, it's a perfectly legitimate assumption. Secondly, he'd have to make it so that each of the millions of familiars stay mindfucked, so I hope Slender Man has something in the range of Palpatine-tier mf feats, or it's not going to stick. Finally, between the resistance to mindfuck (horror, illusion and simple mental interference), the ability to absorb nigh-omnipresent beings, superior stats to Slender Man in every way, and his own brand of mindfuck, what exactly is stopping Alucard from just eating Slender Man? Alucard can just mindfuck him to make him docile enough to consume, then his mind will be assimilated with that of Alucard once he's been eaten. Which will happen a lot more efficiently than individually trying to mindfuck all of Alucard's familiars.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Kage no Yume said:


> Cloning oneself, or being able to split into more than one of oneself, is a common enough concept in fiction (hell, even Naruto has multiple variations of it).  Existing and not existing at the same time is a contradiction, as well as moving one's physical existence into a non-physical plane.



Still subject to opinion.



> Can Slender Man affect something that doesn't exist?  Because that's Schrodinger's power:  he exists everywhere and nowhere at the same time.  And Slender Man can only exist in the physical realm and a few other dimensions.  He hasn't been shown to be able to even project a mental image or presence into people's minds.



If he doesn't exist than he loses the match by default. Stating Slendy can only exist in the physical realm is kind of an assumption when he has shown intangibility as a power (meaning he is no longer physical) as well as the ability to cross dimensions.



Ryjacork said:


> True omnipresence is kind of impossible on the physical plane. If something is literally everywhere at once then there would be no room for any other matter in the universe.
> 
> Alucard is close, hes everywhere at once but only one place physically at a time. Idk about Slender Man, from what I hear it sounds more like he just had teleportation. Then you have guys like the Flash that are just wanked into omnipresence by being able to go from point A to point B at nigh instant speed.



The fact that he exists on a conceptual level makes him nigh omnipresent. Pair that with a feat where he MFs multiple people at the same time and you get a nigh-omnipresent being.



TedMk2 said:


> Firstly, it's a perfectly legitimate assumption. Secondly, he'd have to make it so that each of the millions of familiars stay mindfucked, so I hope Slender Man has something in the range of Palpatine-tier mf feats, or it's not going to stick. Finally, between the resistance to mindfuck (horror, illusion and simple mental interference), the ability to absorb nigh-omnipresent beings, superior stats to Slender Man in every way, and his own brand of mindfuck, what exactly is stopping Alucard from just eating Slender Man? Alucard can just mindfuck him to make him docile enough to consume, then his mind will be assimilated with that of Alucard once he's been eaten. Which will happen a lot more efficiently than individually trying to mindfuck all of Alucard's familiars.



Still an assumption that is generally frowned upon. And what do you mean "stay mindfucked" have those familiars shown the ability to regenerate once they have been mindfucked? You saying that Slendy needs palpatine tier mf feats to mf Alucard is just plain wanking. You guys haven't shown any feats of Alucard featuring resistance to MF so by virtue of your lack of feats he doesn't have it. You guys haven't actually shown me any true MFing abilities on Alucards part either. Assimilating Slendy would just make it easier for him to MF Alucard. And how is Alucard supposed to eat an intangible being? You guys have also failed to properly counter the "Slendy drives Alucard insane" argument. You guys said Alucard is already insane yet ended up proving that the biggest thing was that he had suicidal tendencies but refused to be killed by someone who didn't fit a certain criteria.


----------



## Gone (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> The fact that he exists on a conceptual level makes him nigh omnipresent. Pair that with a feat where he MFs multiple people at the same time and you get a nigh-omnipresent being.



Not really, by that logic he dosnt exist anywhere where people dont believe in him.

It sounds like Alucard has superior omnipresence. The problem is it dosnt sound like either of them have a way to deal with the others immortality.

Alucard could potentially win by just eating Slendy and absorbing him like all of his other souls. If it comes down to mind fuckery I think Alucards vast well of familiars and his ability to literally jump inside peoples heads gives him an edge here as well.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> Not really, by that logic he dosnt exist anywhere where people dont believe in him.



That is true in one facet of his canon. In others its more like an added ability to exist via where others believe in him.



> It sounds like Alucard has superior omnipresence. The problem is it dosnt sound like either of them have a way to deal with the others immortality.



This is the main reason why I feel that Slendy should be banned.



> Alucard could potentially win by just eating Slendy and absorbing him like all of his other souls. If it comes down to mind fuckery I think Alucards vast well of familiars and his ability to literally jump inside peoples heads gives him an edge here as well.



Jumping in his head wouldn't really help much though. You guys haven't shown any proof of MF powers on Alucard's side and his mind control (with the exception of that solider thing) is laughable (the sex-beam thing was both literally funny and unimpressive since it was slow). I don't see how Alucard is supposed to eat an intangible being.


----------



## TedMk2 (Sep 27, 2012)

I wouldn't be too quick to throw stones about wank if I were you 
Anyway, you keep asking for better evidence from Alucard, yet I don't see you putting any decent feats forward for Slender Man.  After the whole 'still exists when you kill him' issue, I'm curious as to how many of his abilities are just speculation. Can you post evidence of his intangibility, please? Something to prove that he can resist being assimilated would be nice too. Alucard has had no difficulty assimilating millions of beings and keeping them that way for centuries, I fail to see how paltry mindfuckery would make any difference. Alucard keeping millions of minds under his control is more impressive in my book anyway.

EDIT: Also, would you care to explain why mind controlling the soldier was an insufficient feat? If there's evidence that Slender Man can resist something on that level, please do tell.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

TedMk2 said:


> I wouldn't be too quick to throw stones about wank if I were you



I haven't wanked anything, I'm just stating facts, thank you very much.



> Anyway, you keep asking for better evidence from Alucard, yet I don't see you putting any decent feats forward for Slender Man.



What do you mean? I give examples when asked, the only problem is I'm never asked because most of the stuff is common knowledge.



> After the whole 'still exists when you kill him' issue, I'm curious as to how many of his abilities are just speculation.



Not much really, most of the stuff that would have been speculation became fact via random stories.



> Can you post evidence of his intangibility, please?



He existed as a shadow during one story, I'll see if I can find it. But that's the gist of it. Its from one of the Marble Hornet stories and yeah he exists as a shadow at one point and is therefore intangible.



> Something to prove that he can resist being assimilated would be nice too.



What about intangibility?



> Alucard has had no difficulty assimilating millions of beings and keeping them that way for centuries,



Where any of these beings intangible or conceptual?



> I fail to see how paltry mindfuckery would make any difference. Alucard keeping millions of minds under his control is more impressive in my book anyway.



Keeping millions of minds under control would be impressive if not for your claims that they become part of him once he absorbs them. And his lack of MF resistance feats make MF a major issue.

Edit: I didn't say the solider thing was insufficient, I actually said it was the exception to my point about Alucard's MC feats being unimpressive. I didn't touch on the solider thing in greater detail because I was shown a scan featuring a feat but was not given the context regarding said feat. So since you should me two feats (one of which was sort of contradicted by the other) I went with the one I had the most info for (unfortunately this happen to be the lower of the two). Please provide some context information regarding the soldier thing and is he able to do more than simply make people press buttons? We all know that not all MC is equal.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Still subject to opinion.



Not really.  One only breaks the laws of physics, a common occurrence.  The other breaks the laws of deduction and logic, an impossibility.



> If he doesn't exist than he loses the match by default. Stating Slendy can only exist in the physical realm is kind of an assumption when he has shown intangibility as a power (meaning he is no longer physical) as well as the ability to cross dimensions.



But he does exist.  And doesn't exist.  He's everywhere, and nowhere.  Any damage done to him, mental or otherwise, is negated by those facts.  I completely forgot about that fact .  So mind fuck is actually out of the question here, since that damage would also be negated by Schrodinger's power.

And intangibility =/= existing in a non-physical realm.  Hundreds of characters have intangibility and still exist only in the physical realm.  Especially if you're basing this intangibility as changing into a shadow.  Unless you think shadows are on a different plane of existence than us or are only in our minds or something?


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Kage no Yume said:


> Not really.  One only breaks the laws of physics, a common occurrence.  The other breaks the laws of deduction and logic, an impossibility.



Being in multiple places at once also breaks the laws of logic 



> But he does exist.  And doesn't exist.  He's everywhere, and nowhere.  Any damage done to him, mental or otherwise, is negated by those facts.  I completely forgot about that fact .  So mind fuck is actually out of the question here, since that damage would also be negated by Schrodinger's power.



You're going to have to explain that one because that makes no sense. Just because you are omnipresent does not instantly mean that you are invincible nor does it mean that you are immune to MFs (let's put Alucard against Luke and see how long it takes for someone to call "mindfuck").



> And intangibility =/= existing in a non-physical realm.  Hundreds of characters have intangibility and still exist only in the physical realm.  Especially if you're basing this intangibility as changing into a shadow.  Unless you think shadows are on a different plane of existence than us or are only in our minds or something?



Realms and dimensions are usually interchangeable so Slendy's ability to travel and exist in different dimensions means that he doesn't just exist in the physical realm. But as I said before, this is all subject to opinion.


----------



## TedMk2 (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> He existed as a shadow during one story, I'll see if I can find it. But that's the gist of it. Its from one of the Marble Hornet stories and yeah he exists as a shadow at one point and is therefore intangible.


Seems a bit shaky, but okay.


> What about intangibility?


Alucard has intangibility. Something else would be nice 


> Where any of these beings intangible or conceptual?


Schr?dinger, for one. But like I said, Alucard has intangibility as well.


> Keeping millions of minds under control would be impressive if not for your claims that they become part of him once he absorbs them. And his lack of MF resistance feats make MF a major issue.


So how is Slender Man supposed to mindfuck Alucard if he's been assimilated? Never mind the fact that he'd have to mindfuck the millions of minds before having his own mind assimilated. And given that he doesn't have mindfuck resistance...


> Edit: I didn't say the solider thing was insufficient, I actually said it was the exception to my point about Alucard's MC feats being unimpressive. I didn't touch on the solider thing in greater detail because I was shown a scan featuring a feat but was not given the context regarding said feat. So since you should me two feats (one of which was sort of contradicted by the other) I went with the one I had the most info for (unfortunately this happen to be the lower of the two). Please provide some context information regarding the soldier thing and is he able to do more than simply make people press buttons? We all know that not all MC is equal.


Alucard was just pissing about with the sex beam, in case it wasn't obvious. The soldier would be more representative of when he's serious. The soldier was pretty much incapable of doing anything other than pressing the button, so simple commands like 'keep still while I eat you' shouldn't be too demanding. I'd post the video with the soldier and Alucard's intangibility (phasing through walls around chapter 12 or 13 and the 3rd ova), but posting with a smartphone is a nightmare. I'll get back to you on that when I get home.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Being in multiple places at once also breaks the laws of logic



There is no "law of logic" stating that one can't be in two places at once, or have multiple versions of oneself.  You're talking physics there, and lack of the magic ability to split ourselves into more than one copy (which, again, is a common power in fiction and one that Slendy seems to have).

Logically speaking:

A= Alucard exists.

1. A & ~A

A clear logical contradiction.  Alucard both exists and doesn't exist at the same time.  He's nowhere and everywhere.




> You're going to have to explain that one because that makes no sense. Just because you are omnipresent does not instantly mean that you are invincible nor does it mean that you are immune to MFs (let's put Alucard against Luke and see how long it takes for someone to call "mindfuck").



You can't hurt what doesn't exist in any capacity.  It's generally given that the only thing capable of defeating EoS Alucard is reality warping, or having powers based on quantum physics.



> Realms and dimensions are usually interchangeable so Slendy's ability to travel and exist in different dimensions means that he doesn't just exist in the physical realm. But as I said before, this is all subject to opinion.



Moving to another dimension to avoid an attack =/= moving to a non-physical realm like Alucard can move his physical body into a person's mindscape.  It's just the same kind of dodging that Tobi uses.  Being able to become a shadow is intangibility of a sort, but it has nothing to do with moving out of the physical world, just with becoming an intangible object.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

TedMk2 said:


> Seems a bit shaky, but okay.



Okay



> Alucard has intangibility. Something else would be nice
> 
> Schr?dinger, for one. But like I said, Alucard has intangibility as well.



How would that allow Alucard to assimilate Slendy? Last I checked being intangible did not automatically mean you can attack other intangibles.



> So how is Slender Man supposed to mindfuck Alucard if he's been assimilated? Never mind the fact that he'd have to mindfuck the millions of minds before having his own mind assimilated. And given that he doesn't have mindfuck resistance...



That's assuming he can be assimilated. Given how long Slendy has been 'alive' I don't see why it would matter that he has to first MF millions of minds before getting to Alucards (this is assuming Alucard has MF resistance which you guys haven't provided feats for so its irrelevant).



> Alucard was just pissing about with the sex beam, in case it wasn't obvious. The soldier would be more representative of when he's serious. The soldier was pretty much incapable of doing anything other than pressing the button, so simple commands like 'keep still while I eat you' shouldn't be too demanding. I'd post the video with the soldier and Alucard's intangibility (phasing through walls around chapter 12 or 13 and the 3rd ova), but posting with a smartphone is a nightmare. I'll get back to you on that when I get home.



How was I supposed to know he was messing around? I've seen plenty of shows where the MCer takes forever to do so. You don't need to provide proof of Alucard's intangibility since its listed on his profile. I would like some feats regarding his assimilation though, I'm not doubting he can assimilate being I would just like to know the method (because if he has to get close to do it I don't see it happening since getting close to Slendy is bad for your health ). I would also like some information regarding this Schrodinger person what/who is he/she/it and what are some basic feats for it?


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Kage no Yume said:


> There is no "law of logic" stating that one can't be in two places at once, or have multiple versions of oneself.  You're talking physics there, and lack of the magic ability to split ourselves into more than one copy (which, again, is a common power in fiction and one that Slendy seems to have).
> 
> Logically speaking:
> 
> ...



Is there actually any proof regarding that statement or is it literally going by that character statement that I have seen people use as proof? Because if the only thing supporting the everywhere and nowhere part of the argument that he said so then I'm not buying it.



> You can't hurt what doesn't exist in any capacity.  It's generally given that the only thing capable of defeating EoS Alucard is reality warping, or having powers based on quantum physics.



Sounds like NLF to me, if Alucard hasn't shown MF resistance feats he doesn't have it. The same can be said of MC resistance feats too. If you want to argue that because Alucard exists on a non-physical realm he is immune to MF than I could do the same with Slendy (but I wont since it makes no sense for either of them).



> Moving to another dimension to avoid an attack =/= moving to a non-physical realm like Alucard can move his physical body into a person's mindscape.  It's just the same kind of dodging that Tobi uses.  Being able to become a shadow is intangibility of a sort, but it has nothing to do with moving out of the physical world, just with becoming an intangible object.



I guess I forgot to point this out but existing on a conceptual level = existing in a non-physical realm unless you want to argue that concepts are physical?

I should also add that the being nowhere part of the everywhere and nowhere is not part of the definition of omnipresence. So even if you're just assigning the definition of Omnipresence to Alucard that being nowhere part doesn't come as part of the package unless it is shown (the same is technically true of the omnipresence).


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't see the Slender Sickness working on Alucard personally, but Schrondinger is a guy who exists everywhere and nowhere at the same time, like the cat experiment, he even appears inside mental worlds

I don't understand how you mind fuck an idea though but meh.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> I don't see the Slender Sickness working on Alucard personally, but Schrondinger is a guy who exists everywhere and nowhere at the same time, like the cat experiment, he even appears inside mental worlds



Has he proven that he exists nowhere while simultaneously existing everywhere? The cat experiment is widely misinterpreted by writers (I've seen it used to simply explain the ability to phase through walls). Why wouldn't the sickness work on Alucard? Does he have feats of resisting those sorts of things?



> I don't understand how you mind fuck an idea though but meh.



I won't get into that argument because then that definitely borders on NLF. But being a conceptual being would make him hard to kill and hard/impossible for Alucard to assimilate depending on how his assimilation works (which I'm waiting for information on). I've also seen people say that if something can think it has a mind and if it has a mind it can be MF'd.

Edit: I'm going to sleep since its 6 am here I'll be back in about 8 hours.


----------



## Zeno (Sep 27, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> True omnipresence is kind of impossible on the physical plane. If something is literally everywhere at once then there would be no room for any other matter in the universe.
> 
> *Alucard is close, hes everywhere at once but only one place physically at a time.* Idk about Slender Man, from what I hear it sounds more like he just had teleportation. Then you have guys like the Flash that are just wanked into omnipresence by being able to go from point A to point B at nigh instant speed.



He can be anywhere at any time. He doesn't have to be everywhere to be omnipresent.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> He can be anywhere at any time. He doesn't have to be everywhere to be omnipresent.



My point wasn't that he had to be everywhere at all times, it was that I wanted proof of his ability to be everywhere AND nowhere at the same time.


----------



## Zeno (Sep 27, 2012)

"Alucard is close, hes everywhere at once but only one place physically at a time."

Is this not what you said?


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> "Alucard is close, hes everywhere at once but only one place physically at a time."
> 
> Is this not what you said?



I was told that Alucard is "Everywhere and Nowhere" I wanted proof of the underlined part of that statement because that part is often tacked on to supposedly omnipresent characters because people seem to think its part of the definition (which last time I checked it wasn't).


----------



## Zeno (Sep 27, 2012)

Did you, or did you not say that Alucard can only be 1 place physically at once?


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> Did you, or did you not say that Alucard can only be 1 place physically at once?



No I didn't, that was someone else. Now could you answer my question instead of deflecting?


----------



## Zeno (Sep 27, 2012)

What was your question?


----------



## Gone (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> That is true in one facet of his canon. In others its more like an added ability to exist via where others believe in him.



Thats still not omnipresence any more than reality warping is omnipotence.




> Jumping in his head wouldn't really help much though. You guys haven't shown any proof of MF powers on Alucard's side and his mind control (with the exception of that solider thing) is laughable (the sex-beam thing was both literally funny and unimpressive since it was slow). I don't see how Alucard is supposed to eat an intangible being.



Jumping in his head very much can help. Seras by absorbing Pips soul was able to resist Zorin Blitz' mind fuck, and Schrodinger was still able to bypass her defenses and jump inside her mind.

Alucard eats souls for fun, I dont see how eating an intangible is too much trouble.

I agree that theres no definitive proof that Alucard can put down Slendy, but it seems to me that every power Slender Man has, Alucard has a better version of.

Slender Man has the ability to be many different places, Alucards Omnipresent. Slender Man has a small amount of mind fuckery, Alucard has millions of minds inside of him to work with. Slender Man makes people go crazy, Alucard makes hardened monsters and vampires literally cry and whimper with fear.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> What was your question?



I was asking for proof regarding the claims some were making that Alucard was "Everywhere and Nowhere". I wanted proof of the underlined part.



Ryjacork said:


> Thats still not omnipresence any more than reality warping is omnipotence.



I don't remember saying it was, I just said that Slendy is nigh-omnipresent.



> Jumping in his head very much can help. Seras by absorbing Pips soul was able to resist Zorin Blitz' mind fuck, and Schrodinger was still able to bypass her defenses and jump inside her mind.



And that helps how? All you said was that it was very helpful without actually telling me why.



> Alucard eats souls for fun, I dont see how eating an intangible is too much trouble.



Souls and intangibles are not the same or you'd end up with people claiming Logias could attack souls and stuff like that.



> I agree that theres no definitive proof that Alucard can put down Slendy, but it seems to me that every power Slender Man has, Alucard has a better version of.



I remarked on that myself, they are very similar the biggest difference being that Slendy is conceptual and Alucard isn't. I found it very interesting.



> Slender Man has the ability to be many different places, Alucards Omnipresent.



Uh huh.



> Slender Man has a small amount of mind fuckery, Alucard has millions of minds inside of him to work with.



But no feats to support Alucard having MFing capabilities (or at least none that I have been shown).



> Slender Man makes people go crazy, Alucard makes hardened monsters and vampires literally cry and whimper with fear.



There is a clear difference between driving people insane and scaring something due to being so badass. From what I have seen he likes his theatrics and tends to abuse them in battles by showing off and letting them hit him to show that its pointless. All of that ends up driving home how pointless it is for them to fight Alucard and then they end up pissing themselves in fear. He doesn't actually drive them insane, Slendy does so without even touching people.


----------



## Zeno (Sep 27, 2012)

Hell if I know what they were talking about. I only know that he is omnipresent. There is no reason to believe Slenderman is though.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> Hell if I know what they were talking about. I only know that he is omnipresent.



So the being nowhere part is bs? Okay.



> There is no reason to believe Slenderman is though.



I didn't say he was. I've been saying nigh-omnipresent.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2012)

So far I see this as a wasting time thread. :/

No offense.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> So far I see this as a wasting time thread. :/
> 
> No offense.



Yeah, I don't mind getting my post count up... but I'd rather not do it at the expense of wasting my time with a back and forth argument.


----------



## Zeno (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> So the being nowhere part is bs? Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say he was. I've been saying nigh-omnipresent.



So I would be correct in assuming Goku is nigh-omnipresent?


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Yeah, I don't mind getting my post count up... but I'd rather not do it at the expense of wasting my time with a back and forth argument.



The point is, when placing Slender in a battlefield, there are no winners.

Unless you put someone as high as The One Above All or the Judo-Christianity God (Hope I don't get in trouble for saying that), it will be a tie for eternity.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

Erm no, you can defeat Slender Man via life wiping, reality warping, other forms of hax etc:


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

Slender Man has attacked several different groups all at the same time in EverymanHYBRID


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> So I would be correct in assuming Goku is nigh-omnipresent?



No, unless Goku has some new feats that I'm unaware of...


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Erm no, you can defeat Slender Man via life wiping, reality warping, other forms of hax etc:



The only way to eliminate the thought of Slender Man is to destroy one self. Because even if you wipe out everything else, you (the enemy of Slenderman still knows he exist, therefore still trigger him to exist) So it would still be a tie.

If you want to fire the Halo Array, you could do it, but you yourself have to die.

_Launching sequence initiated, beginning countdown in ..._


----------



## Zeno (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> No, unless Goku has some new feats that I'm unaware of...



He can use instant transmission. What is Slenderman's movement method again?


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2012)

"Powers and Abilities: Super strength and durability, spatial manipulation, time manipulation, telekinesis, telepathy, technopathy, mindfuck, illusion creation, able to cross dimensions, intangibility, teleportation, he can burn with a touch, existing on a conceptual level making him effectively omnipresent. Slender Man gains more power as more people believe in him, if you merely think about him, he exists even if you have "killed" him"

Taken from the Battledome Wiki.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 27, 2012)

Eh some of that wiki page is pretty iffy at best and shouldn't be used as evidence anyway Slender Man appears wherever people believe he is.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> He can use instant transmission. What is Slenderman's movement method again?



He has teleportation and the ability to appear where people who believe in his existence are. He has also shown the ability to be in multiple places at once when he attacked numerous people simultaneously.


----------



## Zeno (Sep 27, 2012)

Interesting........... I still hate Slenderman.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> Interesting........... I still hate Slenderman.



I hate when people put him in battles.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2012)

Because of threads like these, I am beginning to hate everything. :/

Well, no offense.


----------



## Zeno (Sep 27, 2012)

That's an awfully short time to turn cynical.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> That's an awfully short time to turn cynical.



3+ Threads of Slender in a short amount of time can do that to a person. Now I swear I am seeing people in black suits...dear God...


----------



## Gone (Sep 27, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> I don't remember saying it was, I just said that Slendy is nigh-omnipresent.



Honestly thats not even nigh omnipresent. Its just teleportation and being in multiple places at once.



> And that helps how? All you said was that it was very helpful without actually telling me why.



Its the same as mind fuckery. Schrodinger was able to bypass the mental resistance that Seras gained by absorbing Pips soul. He was able to look into her memories and manipulate what Zorin Blitz was seeing.



> But no feats to support Alucard having MFing capabilities (or at least none that I have been shown).



He hypnotized a hotel clerk and a police officer. He also made Luke Valentine see all kinds of scary shit, floating eyeballs, and bugs and shit like that. hes also able to hold mental dominance over the millions of souls inside him.

Oh yea and he was mentally communicating with Rip Van Winkle, making her fall on the ground crying and whimpering by whispering inside her head.

Also the Doc was able to give Zorin Blitz her mental powers by experimenting with Mina Harkers corpse, which had the remnants of Alucards curse.




> There is a clear difference between driving people insane and scaring something due to being so badass. From what I have seen he likes his theatrics and tends to abuse them in battles by showing off and letting them hit him to show that its pointless. All of that ends up driving home how pointless it is for them to fight Alucard and then they end up pissing themselves in fear. He doesn't actually drive them insane, Slendy does so without even touching people.



Except as I said he used mental fuckery to scare Rip Van Winkle and Luke Valentine.

And honestly I dont see how driving Alucard insane is going to do much for Slender Man. I doubt theres anything he can do to scare a monster like Alucard, and its not like Alucard is all that mentally sound in the first place.


----------



## Atem (Sep 27, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> Because of threads like these, I am beginning to hate everything. :/
> 
> Well, no offense.



CRAAWWWLING INNN MYYY SKIIINNN! THESE WORDS THEY CANNOT LIE!

Sorry, had to do that. 

Anyway, I'm wondering if Alucard can just eat and absorb Slendy. You know, make him one of his familiars. Problem solved.

Oh wait, intangibility, never mind.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> Honestly thats not even nigh omnipresent. Its just teleportation and being in multiple places at once.



And seeing as the definition of omnipresence is being everywhere at once how is being in multiple places not nigh-omnipresence? That's basically once step away.



> Its the same as mind fuckery. Schrodinger was able to bypass the mental resistance that Seras gained by absorbing Pips soul. He was able to look into her memories and manipulate what Zorin Blitz was seeing.



Being physically inside someone's mind is not the same as MFing and neither are the things you mentioned as examples of its effects.



> He hypnotized a hotel clerk and a police officer. He also made Luke Valentine see all kinds of scary shit, floating eyeballs, and bugs and shit like that. hes also able to hold mental dominance over the millions of souls inside him.



What were the results of these MF attacks? Any permanent damage? Or were they simply scared? Also, Slendy has illusions too so that's not really impressive.



> Oh yea and he was mentally communicating with Rip Van Winkle, making her fall on the ground crying and whimpering by whispering inside her head.



Slendy also has telepathy. And if all it took was some whispers to cause Rip Van Winkle to collapse either those were some f'ed up whispers or that character has piss-poor mental strength (I mean lower than an average person).



> Also the Doc was able to give Zorin Blitz her mental powers by experimenting with Mina Harkers corpse, which had the remnants of Alucards curse.



I'm not entirely sure where you're going with this one.



> Except as I said he used mental fuckery to scare Rip Van Winkle and Luke Valentine.



Simple scaring is the same as mentally torturing someone to the point of no return.



> And honestly I dont see how driving Alucard insane is going to do much for Slender Man. I doubt theres anything he can do to scare a monster like Alucard, and its not like Alucard is all that mentally sound in the first place.



Well driving him to the point of suicide sounds pretty bad... I could also mention the fact that Slendy has fear inducement so what's stopping him from scaring the crap out of Alucard? Or you know, just ko'ing him via his sickness power.

In all honesty I'd rather just end this quickly I have no desire to deal with what I had to deal with earlier. Granted, you are being much more compliant and you have been providing most of the stuff I've asked for instead of just ignoring my questions. So I guess I wont have to deal with the same stuff again.


----------



## Gone (Sep 28, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> And seeing as the definition of omnipresence is being everywhere at once how is being in multiple places not nigh-omnipresence? That's basically once step away.



Ok by that logic multiple man must be omnipresent too 

Guys like the Flash are nigh omnipresent. Say Slender Man is multipresent if you want (made up word). Nigh omnipresent suggests that hes almost omnipresent, meaning hes in most places at once or close, and hes not. Nor does he have the ability to be since there are some places that he actually cant be.



> Being physically inside someone's mind is not the same as MFing and neither are the things you mentioned as examples of its effects.



First of all being physically inside somebodys head is impossible. Second it is a form of mind fuckery. When Schrodinger went inside Seras' head he didnt just float around, all of her/Pips memories that Zorin was looking at were all pushed aside to make room for his presence.

I dont really think you know what mind fucking is. It can be used to describe any form of mental attack or telepathy.



> Also, Slendy has illusions too so that's not really impressive.



Well Alucards immune to illusions so...



> I'm not entirely sure where you're going with this one.



That the illusions Zorin Blitz used (which were a lot more powerful than Slender Mans) came from Alucards own power.



> Simple scaring is the same as mentally torturing someone to the point of no return.



From what I read a lot of the mental torture that Slendy inflicts on people happens over a long period of time.

And wtf can he even do to mentally torture Alucard? Alucard has more impressive mental powers and I really dont think theres anything he can actually do to scare Alucard anyway.



> Well driving him to the point of suicide sounds pretty bad





In all seriousness though I dont think theres anything Slender Man can do to scare Alucard. And even then Alucards been looking for somebody to kill him for years, so you could say hes already suicidal. But he wouldnt just roll over and let Slender Man kill him. As he says, only a man can kill him.



> I could also mention the fact that Slendy has fear inducement so what's stopping him from scaring the crap out of Alucard?



Alucard to Slender Man in response to his fear inducement.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xThZUb2-YPw&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]



> Or you know, just ko'ing him via his sickness power.



Kind of doubt this would work on Alucard for very long either. Even if the sickness thing would work on a vampire, he would just regen.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 28, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> Ok by that logic multiple man must be omnipresent too



No, because he literally clones himself. The idea that Slendy just has clones has been stomped down (pretty much as soon as it was brought up). He exists in multiple places which is one step away from being everywhere. Which makes him Nigh-omnipresent.



> Guys like the Flash are nigh omnipresent. Say Slender Man is multipresent if you want (made up word). Nigh omnipresent suggests that hes almost omnipresent, meaning hes in most places at once or close, and hes not. Nor does he have the ability to be since there are some places that he actually cant be.



Pray tell what these places he can't go are? Trying to assign terms like "multipresent" is just splitting hairs. If omnipresent is existing everywhere and the normal thing is existing in one place, it is logical to believe that being in multiple places at once falls under the term nigh-omnipresent.



> First of all being physically inside somebodys head is impossible.



 Weren't you the one who made a point of saying that Alucard could physically go in other's minds and how impressive that supposedly was/is?



> Second it is a form of mind fuckery. When Schrodinger went inside Seras' head he didnt just float around, all of her/Pips memories that Zorin was looking at were all pushed aside to make room for his presence.



So its simple memory manipulation? Slendy has that too.



> I dont really think you know what mind fucking is. It can be used to describe any form of mental attack or telepathy.



MF is an incredibly broad term so I like to reserve the term MF for things that actually cause perma-damage. Because otherwise its not very helpful.



> Well Alucards immune to illusions so...



To what degree?



> That the illusions Zorin Blitz used (which were a lot more powerful than Slender Mans) came from Alucards own power.



Prove it. Prove that they were more powerful than Slendy's and prove that they came from Alucard's power.



> From what I read a lot of the mental torture that Slendy inflicts on people happens over a long period of time.



You mean the passive torture that just comes from being in his presence?



> And wtf can he even do to mentally torture Alucard?



I don't know, force him to watch Naruto...



> Alucard has more impressive mental powers and I really dont think theres anything he can actually do to scare Alucard anyway.



What makes you think that Slendy can't scare Alucard? Alucard deals with (going by what I've been told) vampires, humans, and other such things. Slendy is none of those he's something new and its not like he doesn't also have the power fear inducement so its not like he has to rely completely on how scary he looks (because he doesn't look scary).



> In all seriousness though I dont think theres anything Slender Man can do to scare Alucard. And even then Alucards been looking for somebody to kill him for years, so you could say hes already suicidal. But he wouldnt just roll over and let Slender Man kill him. As he says, only a man can kill him.



Slendy is a man, a rather tall and slender man... 

And from what you have told me it seems like Alucard isn't truly suicidal. He's just looking for someone whom he decides is worthy to kill him. If he was suicidal he would just off himself.



> Alucard to Slender Man in response to his fear inducement.



Its a power 



> Kind of doubt this would work on Alucard for very long either. Even if the sickness thing would work on a vampire, he would just regen.



It wouldn't have to work long, it would only need to work long enough for Slendy to win by KO.


----------



## Gone (Sep 28, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> No, because he literally clones himself. The idea that Slendy just has clones has been stomped down (pretty much as soon as it was brought up). He exists in multiple places which is one step away from being everywhere. Which makes him Nigh-omnipresent.



Omfg stop tossing that word around. If he exited in like trillions of places at once, then maybe he would be nigh omnipresent. Not only are the places that he can exist in limited, but I would even go so far to say that there are more places he cant exist than those he can.

He can appear in multiple places, that dosnt make him anywhere near omnipresent.



> Pray tell what these places he can't go are? Trying to assign terms like "multipresent" is just splitting hairs. If omnipresent is existing everywhere and the normal thing is existing in one place, it is logical to believe that being in multiple places at once falls under the term nigh-omnipresent.



Nigh = near or close to in space, time, or relation. Isnt nigh omnipresent just because hes able to appear in more than one place at once. Stop beating the fucking dead horse.



> MF is an incredibly broad term so I like to reserve the term MF for things that actually cause perma-damage. Because otherwise its not very helpful.



Good for you, but thats not the way the term is used around here.



> To what degree?



With only a single familiar Seras was able to overcome Zorin Blitz' allusions, which are more powerful than Slender Mans. Alucard has millions of familiars inside of him.



> Prove it. Prove that they were more powerful than Slendy's and prove that they came from Alucard's power.



Ill admit I may have jumped the gun there since I dont know all of Slender Mans feats. But from what Ive read the illusions hes used werent as impressive or complex as the ones Zorin Blitz used against the Wild Geese and Seras.

As far as them having come from Alucard. The Doc used Mina Harkers corpse to create all the freaky vampires that Millenium. Mina Harker was the one person to have ever been given Alucards blood. In the original novel Dracula dies so the curse is broken, in the Hellsing version Alucard is never killed so her body still bears the curse.

Walter pretty much says that all their powers, Luke Valentines speed, Zorin Blitz' illusions, all of them came from Alucard anyway.

The one exception was Schrodinger, who was already around during the Dawn.



> You mean the passive torture that just comes from being in his presence?



If his presence tortures Alucard, that it will be in the annoying kind of way that a fly buzzing around tortures somebody... Untill it gets swatted.



> What makes you think that Slendy can't scare Alucard? Alucard deals with (going by what I've been told) vampires, humans, and other such things. Slendy is none of those he's something new and its not like he doesn't also have the power fear inducement so its not like he has to rely completely on how scary he looks (because he doesn't look scary).



Because Alucard is a scary mother fucker on his own. The guy has demons and hellhounds sprouting out of his body when he gets pissed off. He makes hardened vampires and monsters shit their pants. He drinks entire armies worth of blood, and traps peoples souls inside his coffin. He sends out dark shadows and tentacles to eat people, and laughs while he does it.

Hes not just a vampire. Hes a freaking demonic, lovecraftian, killing machine. Hes all tentacles and shadows and floating eyeballs and hellhounds.



Slender Man does what? Terrorize kids? Thats what Alucard would call a decent start, not scary. And hes immune to illusions, so that fear inducement wont be doing much.



> And from what you have told me it seems like Alucard isn't truly suicidal. He's just looking for someone whom he decides is worthy to kill him. If he was suicidal he would just off himself.



He was reduced to tears when Anderson used a Christ nail to turn himself into a monster. Alucard wants to die, but in his own words being killed by a monster would be unthinkable.

Anyway even if he isnt really suicidal, I dont think Slender Man could really do anything to make him that way.



> It wouldn't have to work long, it would only need to work long enough for Slendy to win by KO.



Hes had his head blown off, had holy relics stabbed into his body, been blown into a thousand peices, and none of that ever KOed him.

It literally took being erased from reality to KO him, and even that eventually wore off.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 28, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Is there actually any proof regarding that statement or is it literally going by that character statement that I have seen people use as proof? Because if the only thing supporting the everywhere and nowhere part of the argument that he said so then I'm not buying it.



The fact that Schrodinger can be anywhere, including impossible places like inside a person's mind, as well as the fact that Alucard vanished from existence before getting a grip on Schrodinger's power.



> Sounds like NLF to me, if Alucard hasn't shown MF resistance feats he doesn't have it. The same can be said of MC resistance feats too. If you want to argue that because Alucard exists on a non-physical realm he is immune to MF than I could do the same with Slendy (but I wont since it makes no sense for either of them).



It has nothing to do with Schrodinger jumping to a non-physical realm.  It's because Schrodinger both exists and doesn't exist that any and all damage to him is negated.  You can't hurt something that doesn't exist.



> I guess I forgot to point this out but existing on a conceptual level = existing in a non-physical realm unless you want to argue that concepts are physical?



That only lets him come back from being destroyed due to his tulpa power.  It has nothing to do with intangibility, unless you haven't told us about a feat?  



> I should also add that the being nowhere part of the everywhere and nowhere is not part of the definition of omnipresence. So even if you're just assigning the definition of Omnipresence to Alucard that being nowhere part doesn't come as part of the package unless it is shown (the same is technically true of the omnipresence).



It's the being everywhere part that makes him omnipresent.  The being nowhere makes him invulnerable to most any attack.  He's both.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 28, 2012)

Falcon Man said:


> CRAAWWWLING INNN MYYY SKIIINNN! THESE WORDS THEY CANNOT LIE!
> 
> Sorry, had to do that.
> 
> ...



 Linkin Park was always my favorite.

My part time job is being Emo.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 28, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> Omfg stop tossing that word around. If he exited in like trillions of places at once, then maybe he would be nigh omnipresent. Not only are the places that he can exist in limited, but I would even go so far to say that there are more places he cant exist than those he can.



You can try and split hairs all you want but that is the term that applies to him. And What are these places that Slendy can't exist in?



> He can appear in multiple places, that doesn't make him anywhere near omnipresent.



Considering the scale goes Present/regular<Nigh-Omnipresent<Omnipresent, Yes it does. He isn't restricted to existing in only one place so he isn't "present" but he isn't everywhere at once so he isn't omnipresent, the only term left to describe him is nigh-omnipresent.



> Nigh = near or close to in space, time, or relation. Isnt nigh omnipresent just because hes able to appear in more than one place at once. Stop beating the fucking dead horse.



I know what nigh means. Nigh-omnipresent refers to being in multiple places at once that can range from a couple of places to several trillion places. Its a broad term, if you don't like me being more specific about the term "mindfuck" don't try and pass off a new term as a way of downplaying Slendy. He's nigh-omnipresent by the very definition so get over it.



> Good for you, but thats not the way the term is used around here.



Same goes for Nigh-omnipresent, maybe you should check up on your definitions. But if you don't want to be more specific about MF abilities then Alucard does have MF abilities BUT they are weaker than Slendy's since they don't cause permanent damage nor do they cause any real damage in the first place (you said he simply scares people, Slendy does that and drives them insane at the same time).



> With only a single familiar Seras was able to overcome Zorin Blitz' illusions, which are more powerful than Slender Mans. Alucard has millions of familiars inside of him.



You haven't really proved that this Zorin's illusions are more powerful than Slendy's. And as I said, Alucard hasn't shown the ability so... Its like this, Tobi (Naruto) has shown the ability to use Kamui. Now just because Sasuke has the Sharingan do you want to assume he too can use Kamui? No, because we know that each Sharingan has unique abilities. What's stopping us from saying the same about the Vampires from Alucard's universe (forgot the name of the series )?



> Ill admit I may have jumped the gun there since I dont know all of Slender Mans feats. But from what Ive read the illusions hes used werent as impressive or complex as the ones Zorin Blitz used against the Wild Geese and Seras.



What kind of illusions (as in examples)?



> As far as them having come from Alucard. The Doc used Mina Harkers corpse to create all the freaky vampires that Millenium. Mina Harker was the one person to have ever been given Alucards blood. In the original novel Dracula dies so the curse is broken, in the Hellsing version Alucard is never killed so her body still bears the curse.



So Alucard is the one whom the vampires originate from (correct me if I'm wrong)? Being the original does not mean you always have all the powers of your "descendants". That's why I'm asking for proof.



> Walter pretty much says that all their powers, Luke Valentines speed, Zorin Blitz' illusions, all of them came from Alucard anyway.



Coming from doesn't necessarily mean Alucard has them. And did this Walter person actually say the powers come from Alucard or the vampire 'curse-thing' came from Alucard. Those are two completely different things.



> The one exception was Schrodinger, who was already around during the Dawn.



Okay.



> If his presence tortures Alucard, that it will be in the annoying kind of way that a fly buzzing around tortures somebody... Untill it gets swatted.



That's assuming. You haven't listed any feats of resisting being driven insane or resisting fear inducement (which is a power, its not a product of Slendy actually looking scary).



> Because Alucard is a scary mother fucker on his own. The guy has demons and hellhounds sprouting out of his body when he gets pissed off. He makes hardened vampires and monsters shit their pants. He drinks entire armies worth of blood, and traps peoples souls inside his coffin. He sends out dark shadows and tentacles to eat people, and laughs while he does it.



Being scary doesn't mean you can't be scared  And tentacles are Slendy's specialty.



> Hes not just a vampire. Hes a freaking demonic, lovecraftian, killing machine. Hes all tentacles and shadows and floating eyeballs and hellhounds.



And none of that means he's resistant to being driven insane or resistant to fear inducement.



> Slender Man does what? Terrorize kids? Thats what Alucard would call a decent start, not scary. And hes immune to illusions, so that fear inducement wont be doing much.



No, he kidnaps, drives insane, scares the crap out of, and kills: kids, adults, and even hardened soldiers. The fear inducement isnt' a subset of the illusion ability its a stand alone. And you haven't really proved he's immune to illusions. You're just doing a whole lot of scaling because without it he's kind of screwed.



> He was reduced to tears when Anderson used a Christ nail to turn himself into a monster. Alucard wants to die, but in his own words being killed by a monster would be unthinkable.



As I said, if he was TRULY suicidal he'd just off himself. That is what suicide is, Alucard just wants some assisted suicide which means he is not teetering on the edge of sanity. Slendy could drive him to that. 



> Anyway even if he isnt really suicidal, I dont think Slender Man could really do anything to make him that way.



You keep tossing around "I think" and "I don't think" but that amounts to nothing without feats backing it. So Slendy drives Alucard insane and wins because Alucard offs himself.



> Hes had his head blown off, had holy relics stabbed into his body, been blown into a thousand peices, and none of that ever KOed him.



And that acts as resistance feats to sickness inducement (which ends in KO) how?



> It literally took being erased from reality to KO him, and even that eventually wore off.



You keep listing DC focused attacks as if that equates to a power that is meta-physical in nature.



Kage no Yume said:


> The fact that Schrodinger can be anywhere, including impossible places like inside a person's mind, as well as the fact that Alucard vanished from existence before getting a grip on Schrodinger's power.



That means he fits the Anywhere part, now where is your proof for the nowhere part?



> It has nothing to do with Schrodinger jumping to a non-physical realm.  It's because Schrodinger both exists and doesn't exist that any and all damage to him is negated.  You can't hurt something that *doesn't exist*.



One of you brought it up as if it would help and now you're ignoring it when its been debunked  You have yet to prove bolded text. Stop saying he can be nowhere when you haven't proven it.



> That only lets him come back from being destroyed due to his tulpa power.  It has nothing to do with intangibility, unless you haven't told us about a feat?



He has shown the ability to transform into a shadow, that's where the intangibility comes from. And how exactly is Alucard supposed to destroy that which he can not touch?



> It's the being everywhere part that makes him omnipresent.  *The being nowhere* makes him invulnerable to most any attack.  He's both.



The being nowhere part hasn't been proven (you guys haven't even given one feat to try and back it). Being everywhere isn't really helpful in this match, being nowhere might have been useful if it was true. And the funny thing about Slendy is he can exist through and in people's beliefs/memories of him so anywhere Alucard goes he's carrying Slendy with him.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 28, 2012)

This thread is asking to be ethanunised


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 28, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> This thread is asking to be ethanunised



I wouldn't mind. Slendy threads get out of hand, and quick.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 28, 2012)

Slendy is only out of hand because people keep getting butthurt about it not losing.


----------



## Gone (Sep 28, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> You can try and split hairs all you want but that is the term that applies to him. And What are these places that Slendy can't exist in?


Omfg no it dosnt, and it dosnt matter. Were just arguing over a word fucking drop it.



> Considering the scale goes Present/regular<Nigh-Omnipresent<Omnipresent, Yes it does. He isn't restricted to existing in only one place so he isn't "present" but he isn't everywhere at once so he isn't omnipresent, the only term left to describe him is nigh-omnipresent.



No because nigh omnipresent implies that hes almost omnipresent, which hes not. Thats the same as those people who say reality warping on a large scale makes somebody "nigh omnipotent"

Slender Mans so called omnipresent is nothing compared to Alucards. Its even inferior to the Flash. Its not "nigh omnipresent" its just being in multiple places at once.



> I know what nigh means. Nigh-omnipresent refers to being in multiple places at once that can range from a couple of places to several trillion places. Its a broad term, if you don't like me being more specific about the term "mindfuck" don't try and pass off a new term as a way of downplaying Slendy. He's nigh-omnipresent by the very definition so get over it.



No because mind fuck really is a general term. If you let people get away with calling characters nigh omnipresent when their not then other people not familiar with the character will take it as fact. And next thing you know people will be wanking him to omnipresent.

Impeachment is part of debate. Mind fucking is just a term, and its a broad one used around here. Calling him nigh omnipresent when hes not isnt the same, and I will call bullshit if I see people misusing it.



> You haven't really proved that this Zorin's illusions are more powerful than Slendy's. And as I said, Alucard hasn't shown the ability so... Its like this, Tobi (Naruto) has shown the ability to use Kamui. Now just because Sasuke has the Sharingan do you want to assume he too can use Kamui? No, because we know that each Sharingan has unique abilities. What's stopping us from saying the same about the Vampires from Alucard's universe (forgot the name of the series )?



Except Alucard has shown the ability to use illusions, and the manga outright said that the Millenium vampires powers came from Alucard.



> What kind of illusions (as in examples)?



She created a fake giant version of herself that started wrecking the Hellsing manor. She sent dozens of people into their own personal nightmare worlds, with scary visions from their past. She basically sent people into their own nightmare world, as apposed to creating illusions in the real world.



> So Alucard is the one whom the vampires originate from (correct me if I'm wrong)? Being the original does not mean you always have all the powers of your "descendants". That's why I'm asking for proof.



No hes just the reason that they have powers other vampires dont.



> That's assuming. You haven't listed any feats of resisting being driven insane or resisting fear inducement (which is a power, its not a product of Slendy actually looking scary).



1) Hes immune to illusions.
2) He has superior (or at least equal) mental abilities.
3) Hes scarier than Slender Man.

I dont see any way Slender Man can scare him. He wont be doing it through traditional means, since Slucards used to dealing with monsters, and laughs at them. Hes not going to be using any kind of illusions to do it. And hes not going to be doing it with any kind of mental powers.

So how is Slender Man going to drive Alucard insane with fear?



> And none of that means he's resistant to being driven insane or resistant to fear inducement.



It kind of does when hes scarier than the thing trying to induce fear. This fear inducement power sounds like bullshit. Thats either a mental power, or an illusions type of thing, or just Slender Man being scary. And Ive already said why none of those would work on Alucard.



> No, he kidnaps, drives insane, scares the crap out of, and kills: kids, adults, and even hardened soldiers. The fear inducement isnt' a subset of the illusion ability its a stand alone. *And you haven't really proved he's immune to illusions*. You're just doing a whole lot of scaling because without it he's kind of screwed.



Oh my freaging God. Ive said time and again that having a single familiar gave Seras, his offspring, immunity to illusions. Alucard has millions of familiars. What about this are you not getting?



> As I said, if he was TRULY suicidal he'd just off himself. That is what suicide is, Alucard just wants some assisted suicide which means he is not teetering on the edge of sanity. *Slendy could drive him to that*.







> You keep tossing around "I think" and "I don't think" but that amounts to nothing without feats backing it. So Slendy drives Alucard insane and wins because Alucard offs himself.



Your the one making a claim, you have to back it up. Your saying Slender Man can drive Alucard insane with fear, which Im saying is bullshit. You have to prove that Slender Man could do this to Alucard.

Him having the power isnt enough. Its the same dumbass argument as people saying Itachi can mind fuck Galactus if he makes eye contact.



> And that acts as resistance feats to sickness inducement (which ends in KO) how?



Because if not having a head dosnt make him unconsious then Slender Sickness isnt going to either.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 28, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> Omfg no it dosnt, and it dosnt matter. Were just arguing over a word fucking drop it.



Okay, Slendy is nigh-omnipresent, his profile even says so.



> No because nigh omnipresent implies that hes almost omnipresent, which hes not. Thats the same as those people who say reality warping on a large scale makes somebody "nigh omnipotent"



He is almost omnipresent. And with enough reality warping you could be considered nigh-omnipotent.



> Slender Mans so called omnipresent is nothing compared to Alucards. Its even inferior to the Flash. Its not "nigh omnipresent" its just being in multiple places at once.



I didn't say he was omnipresent, he's nigh-omnipresent. Stop comparing him to the Flash, Slendy is nigh-omnipresent both because he exists on a conceptual level and because he has shown to be in multiple places at once. The Flash is only called nigh-omnipresent because he's infinitely FTL (AKA because he's fast as hell).



> No because mind fuck really is a general term. If you let people get away with calling characters nigh omnipresent when their not then other people not familiar with the character will take it as fact. And next thing you know people will be wanking him to omnipresent.



Nope, the jump from nigh to true omnipresence is quite huge and wanking of that caliber can be stomped down pretty easily. And last time I checked nigh-omnipresent wasn't exactly a common trait among characters in fiction. If you're that concerned with wanking let this thread die  and hopefully this Slendy-thread craze along with it. 



> Impeachment is part of debate. Mind fucking is just a term, and its a broad one used around here. Calling him nigh omnipresent when hes not isnt the same, and I will call bullshit if I see people misusing it.



He is nigh-omnipresent, this point is made so much more obvious by the fact that you even attempted to create a term as a way of preventing Slendy from being what he truly is.



> Except Alucard has shown the ability to use illusions, and the manga outright said that the Millenium vampires powers came from Alucard.



Okay, let me put it this way: I haven't watched much of Hellsing (I found it boring) so you're going to have to excuse me not knowing everything about Hellsing. So I'm going to assume there is a difference between Millenium vampires and reg. vampires. Good you're finally giving some proof for your claims.



> She created a fake giant version of herself that started wrecking the Hellsing manor.



So like a clone?



> She sent dozens of people into their own personal nightmare worlds, with scary visions from their past. *She basically sent people into their own nightmare world, as apposed to creating illusions in the real world*.



That's less impressive than what Slendy does. Creating illusions in the real world is more impressive than creating illusions in someone's head. Illusions manifested in the real world are normally not blocked by basic psychic (mental) shields like mental illusions are. What you described is sort of like what the illusions the sharingan makes are.



> No hes just the reason that they have powers other vampires dont.



Okay, thanks for finally clearing that up.



> 1) Hes immune to illusions.



To what degree? Just saying period is NLF, and if the only illusions he's shown resistance to are the kinds that are only in your head then that doesn't necessarily apply to Slendy's illusions.



> 2) He has superior (or at least equal) mental abilities.



I don't know, the stuff you've told me sounds less powerful than Slendy's.



> 3) Hes scarier than Slender Man.



That's debatable. From what you've shown Alucard doesn't drive people insane from fear. Slendy does, he also does so passively.



> I dont see any way Slender Man can scare him.



The same way he scares everyone.



> He wont be doing it through traditional means, since Alucards used to dealing with monsters, and laughs at them.



Let's get this out of the way. Slendy is different than Horror-Action movie monsters. Slendy is built to scare the crap out of people (to the point of driving them insane). Most horror-action movie monsters are built to be mildly scary and even then only through the fact that they can kill all or most of the main cast. Slendy does usually physically attack anyone he drives them insane by just existing (and following them).



> Hes not going to be using any kind of illusions to do it.



Don't know, if what you told me was true Slendy's illusions should and probably will work.



> And hes not going to be doing it with any kind of mental powers.



If what you told me is true I understand this bit (even though you still have no feats to back it).



> So how is Slender Man going to drive Alucard insane with fear?



By existing, through the use of fear inducement, illusions, you know stuff like that.



> It kind of does when hes scarier than the thing trying to induce fear.



Whether Alucard is scarier than Slendy or not is complete opinion. I don't see people reading Hellsing and then having trouble sleeping at night because they're afraid that he might be lurking in the darkness. Alucard isn't scary, he's just so badass that once his opponents realize fighting him was pointless and their that death is immanent they break down into tears. Slendy scares people by doing nothing more than following them. You trying to tell me Alucard can top that?



> This fear inducement power sounds like bullshit.



Sorry you feel that way but its an actual power and it has been shown to work.



> That's either a mental power,



Nope.



> or an illusions type of thing,



In some character's case it is a property result of illusions but in Slendy's it isn't since it literally happens just because he exists near you.



> or just Slender Man being scary.



Fear inducement makes him scary so ^this is a property of fear inducement.

And Ive already said why none of those would work on Alucard.



> Oh my freaging God. Ive said time and again that having a single familiar gave Seras, his offspring, immunity to illusions. Alucard has millions of familiars. What about this are you not getting?



Technically that would give Seras resistance to mental illusions not necessarily Alucard but as I said I'm willing to accept that he has resistance to mental illusions. But this doesn't affect Slendy because his illusions aren't just in your head. They exist in the real world.



> Your the one making a claim, you have to back it up. Your saying Slender Man can drive Alucard insane with fear, which Im saying is bullshit. You have to prove that Slender Man could do this to Alucard.



I already have proved it. Slendy can drive hardened soldiers insane as well as adults and children. Now you have to provide proof that Alucard has a higher resistance to being driven insane than that of an average human. You haven't proven this you tried to counter this by first saying Alucard is already insane. I then pointed out that there are varying degrees of insanity and that Slendy could just make him even more insane. You then tried to counter that by saying Alucard was already as insane as you could get (saying he's suicidal which isn't really the most insane someone can be...) I then debunked that idea by pointing out that if he truly was suicidal he'd just off himself. You have yet to counter this and have since fallen back to saying Slendy can't do it without actually providing proof. You keep calling BS but you never back it up with feats so its useless.



> Him having the power isnt enough. Its the same dumbass argument as people saying Itachi can mind fuck Galactus if he makes eye contact.



No its not, Galactus has resistance to telepathy and other such psychic attacks. Itachi is nowhere near good enough to bypass that resistance. You have yet to provide any real proof that would make that analogy even slightly relevant. So since you have yet to provide proof, concession accepted.



> Because if not having a head dosnt make him unconsious then Slender Sickness isnt going to either.



Yeah no, they are not even similar. A physical attack is not the same as being  ko'd via sickness inducement or the complete numbing sensation he can cause in people (which also ends in KO). You haven't provided any feats that would allow him to resist this so Slendy KOs him and wins via KO. So concession accepted.


----------



## Gone (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok Im not debating this anymore your wank is fucking killing me. Saying Seras has immunity to illusions but not Alucard? Saying Slender Man is going to drive freaking Alucard insane with fear? Refusing to accept that fear inducement is a mental/illusion power? Trying to say that Slender Sickness is going to work on somebody with Alucards regen?

Im not arguing this anymore, Im sick of slamming my head into the fanboy wall.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 28, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> Ok Im not debating this anymore your wank is fucking killing me. Saying Seras has immunity to illusions but not Alucard? Saying Slender Man is going to drive freaking Alucard insane with fear? Refusing to accept that fear inducement is a mental/illusion power? Trying to say that Slender Sickness is going to work on somebody with Alucards regen?
> 
> Im not arguing this anymore, Im sick of slamming my head into the fanboy wall.



I didn't know Slenderman had fanboys.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 28, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> Ok Im not debating this anymore your wank is fucking killing me.



That's funny, because I don't remember wanking Slendy at all. I just provided facts while you spammed "I think" and "I don't think" statements at me with no feat backing them.



> Saying Seras has immunity to illusions but not Alucard?



Actually I said resistance not immunity. And I pointed out that I was willing to accept that Alucard had resistance to mental illusions. Not that that matters because Slendy's illusions aren't mental.



> Saying Slender Man is going to drive freaking Alucard insane with fear?



You provided nothing to counter this claim that wasn't another featless "I think/don't think" statement, so that's you're fault.



> Refusing to accept that fear inducement is a mental/illusion power?



You didn't even know what fear inducement was. You asked I clarified and you got angry that nothing Alucard provided resistance to it.



> Trying to say that Slender Sickness is going to work on somebody with Alucards regen?



Considering its not a physical attack regen does nothing to help. That's like saying regen helps you resist illusions.



> Im not arguing this anymore, Im sick of slamming my head into the fanboy wall.



Then maybe you should stop being an Alucard fanboy that way you wouldn't have to worry about your Alucard Fanboy wall. Glad to see you finally conceded.



Linkofone said:


> I didn't know Slenderman had fanboys.



I didn't think he did either. Apparently debating for someone automatically makes you a fanboy for whatever you're defending.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 28, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> I didn't think he did either. Apparently debating for someone automatically makes you a fanboy for whatever you're defending.



Apparently so.


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 28, 2012)

Know what? Tired of this slendershit wank

Incoming Ryougi Shiki vs Slenderman thread


----------



## Ulti (Sep 28, 2012)

Ugh...

Slender Man wins because Ryogi is awful and bland


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 28, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Ugh...
> 
> Slender Man wins because Ryogi is awful and bland



Third personality


----------



## Ulti (Sep 28, 2012)

Make it Tohno and then we'll talk


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 28, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Make it Tohno and then we'll talk



Satsujinki with Archetype Earth as backup


----------



## Gone (Sep 28, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> *snip*



Stop trying to debate it. Your slender wank is now giving me slender sickness.




Crimson King said:


> Know what? Tired of this slendershit wank


Me too, I wouldnt have even made this if I had known the wankfest it would turn into.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 28, 2012)

Crimson King said:


> Know what? Tired of this slendershit wank
> 
> Incoming Ryougi Shiki vs Slenderman thread



Its not wank if its true.



Ryjacork said:


> Stop trying to debate it. Your slender wank is now giving me slender sickness.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, I wouldnt have even made this if I had known the wankfest it would turn into.



Says the guy wanking Alucard.


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 28, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Its not wank if its true.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy wanking Alucard.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 28, 2012)

Nah CK, Slender Man is actually that hard to kill, that's the only thing he has going for him though, his offensive capabilities are a bit shit save building busting pyrokinesis


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 28, 2012)

I wonder about you too. Randomly negging me


----------



## Gone (Sep 28, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Its not wank if its true.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy wanking Alucard.



Except I havnt said anything about Alucard I havnt backed up with feats. You just keep making ridiculed claims that you refuse to back up. And ignore the arguments and feats that's I keep posting about why his powers won't work on Alucard.

For example half a dozen times me or somebody els has explained to you why Alucards immune to illusions, but you pretend not to hear.

If this keeps up slender shit will become the new Wanksura. That is to say an overwanked blight on the forums.


----------



## Doommaker (Sep 28, 2012)

Does Slender Man have any actual feats other than teleporting and scaring the shit out of some random girl stuck in a dark forest for inexplicable reasons?


----------



## Ulti (Sep 28, 2012)

You're basing it off the game, you should read the mythos, watch Marble Hornets, EverymanHYBRID etc:


----------



## Doommaker (Sep 28, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> You're basing it off the game, you should read the mythos, watch Marble Hornets, EverymanHYBRID etc:



Gotchu. I'll check it out then.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 28, 2012)

Check out his origins on SA to get a grasp of him.


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 28, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> I wonder about you too. Randomly negging me



Whining about negs? Would you like another one?


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 28, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> Except I havnt said anything about Alucard I havnt backed up with feats.



That's funny, because that's exactly what your whole argument was. Just a bunch of unbacked claims.



> You just keep making ridiculed claims that you refuse to back up.



I backed all my claims/someone else backed them for me. Remember the posts by Saitomaru are mine not the ones posted by Ryjacork.



> And ignore the arguments and feats that's I keep posting about why his powers won't work on Alucard.



All your claims consisted of "I think/I don't think" claims that weren't backed by any feats. It took you several pages to finally give me a useful bit of information on Alucard.



> For example half a dozen times me or somebody els has explained to you why Alucards immune to illusions, but you pretend not to hear.



Actually, you claimed Alucard was immune to illusions but then proceeded to show examples of why Seras is resistant to mental illusions. You then scaled that to Alucard. After I way I said "What the hell" and accepted it as a feat for Alucard's resistance to mental illusions and then you flipped out when I pointed out that Slendy's illusions were completely different.



> If this keeps up slender shit will become the new Wanksura. That is to say an overwanked blight on the forums.



I doubt it, you claim I'm wanking Slendy but you have no real proof behind your claim. Go cool off and come back when you're ready to be objective.



Crimson King said:


> Whining about negs? Would you like another one?



Sure, if you deem me worthy of your magnificent neg


----------



## Gone (Sep 28, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> That's funny, because that's exactly what your whole argument was. Just a bunch of unbacked claims.



You know what Im getting tempted to neg you myself.



> I backed all my claims/someone else backed them for me. Remember the posts by Saitomaru are mine not the ones posted by Ryjacork.



No you havnt, you just said Slender Man does this, Slender Man does that, you never listed feats. For example you said his illusions are more powerful than Zorins, but you havnt given any examples of what his illusions are or what they can do.



> All your claims consisted of "I think/I don't think" claims that weren't backed by any feats. It took you several pages to finally give me a useful bit of information on Alucard.



The only time I said I think were about Slender Man feats I wasnt sure of, given that I havnt read all of his material. And seeing as how you never actually bothered to refute any of it, Im guessing I was right.

Ive listed many of Alucards feats and powers, you just refuse to accept them.



> Actually, you claimed Alucard was immune to illusions but then proceeded to show examples of why Seras is resistant to mental illusions. You then scaled that to Alucard. After I way I said "What the hell" and accepted it as a feat for Alucard's resistance to mental illusions



Except the fact that you even tried to say Alucard might not have the same immunity as Seras was stupid and pulls credibility aware from your argument.

Especially after I explained to you several times that the reason Seras had immunity was due to Pips soul blocking her mind, and Alucard had millions of souls at the time.

So unless your trying to say that Slender Mans illusions are millions of times more powerful than Zorins, your arguments fails.



> I doubt it, you claim I'm wanking Slendy but you have no real proof behind your claim.



Your wanking Slender Man by saying he can scare Alucard into insanity. And your making his fear inducement too vague. You say he can scare people into insanity but its not a mental power or an illusion or just being scary?

Your trying to make it vague enough that it can bypass any type of immunity, which is another bullshit tactic.


----------



## Fish127 (Sep 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dz9BCqcjzEE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 28, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> -snip-



If you really feel I'm deserving of a neg just do so and get it over with. Now that I already have two I don't really care about getting one more. I pointed out that Alucard's resistance to mental illusions would not help against Illusions that existed in the real world (external illusions). You never really refuted this. I also pointed out that Alucard would have resistance to illusions not immunity. Seriously just google fear inducement for a basic rundown of the ability, the only difference between normal fear inducement and Slendy's is his is passive. I already told you that his fear inducement was a combination of actually being scary and psychic 'attack'. In case you haven't noticed I've left out a good deal of Slendy's abilities from this debate because I was too lazy to go re-read every story to find the excerpts that featured the abilities. This is why I literally only used the abilities that other's provided proof for. Yeah, I said it, I'm lazy. But anyway, Since you finally 'gave up' we can just let this die and hope so do the other Slendy threads along with this craze. Slendy is an annoying character to feature in debates because as others have said he's basically a cockroach. Too weak to cause much damage but too hax to be killed with equal level hax.


----------



## Gone (Sep 28, 2012)

Im not gonna neg you, i really dont care tbh. Once my classes start up again on Monday Im taking off from this place again anyway.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 28, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> Im not gonna neg you, i really dont care tbh. Once my classes start up again on Monday Im taking off from this place again anyway.



Good luck with the classes.


----------



## Gone (Sep 28, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Good luck with the classes.



Thank you. Keeping my GPA up to the lvl that T14 law schools require has been kind of a bitch, so I dont really have time for my forum addiction :/

Anyway tbh as much as I got annoyed by some of your arguments here, you seem ok. Not as bad as some of the little bitches and trolls around here accepted as "quality".

Good luck to you too dude.

Goodbye again OBD, see you in another months maybe


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 28, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> Thank you. Keeping my GPA up to the lvl that T14 law schools require has been kind of a bitch, so I dont really have time for my forum addiction :/



Up until a day ago I thought my gpa was 2 something :/ turns out I was lied to by my counselor and it was actually a 3.8



> Anyway tbh as much as I got annoyed by some of your arguments here, you seem ok. Not as bad as some of the little bitches and trolls around here accepted as "quality".



Thanks, I try not to be annoying but I always seem to find myself supporting the annoying character. Its a curse 



> Good luck to you too dude.



Thanks.



> Goodbye again OBD, see you in another months maybe



You'll be back, you know you can't resist OBD its more addictive than meth.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 29, 2012)

So is it over yet? Or...


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 29, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> That means he fits the Anywhere part, now where is your proof for the nowhere part?



Did you not read the entire response?  After Schrodinger fused himself with Alucard, Alucard couldn't control the powers fully and vanished from existence, which was Schrodinger's plan all along.  Alucard eventually willed himself back into existence, after letting his other familiars loose.




> One of you brought it up as if it would help and now you're ignoring it when its been debunked  You have yet to prove bolded text. Stop saying he can be nowhere when you haven't proven it.



See the above.  Also, any damage Schrodinger took was negated in the manga.  



> He has shown the ability to transform into a shadow, that's where the intangibility comes from. And how exactly is Alucard supposed to destroy that which he can not touch?



Alucard can turn shadows into many-eyed dogs that eat people .




> The being nowhere part hasn't been proven (you guys haven't even given one feat to try and back it). Being everywhere isn't really helpful in this match, being nowhere might have been useful if it was true. And the funny thing about Slendy is he can exist through and in people's beliefs/memories of him so anywhere Alucard goes he's carrying Slendy with him.



But can he manifest from only a single person's knowledge of him?  He's never been in that situation before since all his feats take place in this world with the internet.

Anyways, Alucard can just will himself out of existence again, and it's a stalemate then since there would no longer be anyone left to believe in or even think of Slender Man.


----------

